# Acne Tips, Talk and more



## brittanyjade (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure if there is already a thread on this, but i was wondering what the best products are.

I have been using proactiv for a few months but it stops working for me now and then. I am also wondering which cleansers work. My skin can be sensitive so a lot of the Clean &amp; Clear type products irritate my skin

i can't get a prescription acne product yet because of my insurance changing but hopefully you gals have some good products :icon_bigg


----------



## beautifly (Nov 26, 2005)

Ｉ only find Proactiv Revitlaizing Toner is good for the skin . The rest of them containing BP are damaging and irritating the pimples. I used to have pimples, clogged pores and whitehead for more than 6 years. Now, I am using Netrogena Clearing Pore Night gel which contains 2 percent saliylic acid. It keeps me from poping up new acnes and fading the marks. Actually that products is kinda peeling thing. It greatly helps my face now. When I feel the area is gonna have pimples , I put the gel on and it stops growing.

For the cleanser, I use cetpahill daily cleanser in the morning and neotrogener clear pore cleanser at night.


----------



## Emerald (Nov 26, 2005)

This happens to me too: a product will work wonders but will suddenly stop working or worse, cause acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Try Neutrogena, it's worked for me before.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 26, 2005)

There is a lot you can do for your acne besides just using medications, things to actually prevent it rather than treat it -- I have a bunch of info in my notepad, just click the link in my signature or to the left!

To quickly answer your questions, the best over-the-counter treatment I've found is Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment. It contains 2.5% benzoyl peroxide, which is just as effective as the other 10% creams on the market but does not dry out your skin near as much. (The 10% always made my skin dry and peely, but I can use this 2.5% all over the acne-prone areas of my face as a preventative treatment and not have any dry skin!) I also wash and exfoliate with Cetaphil bar soap and a Buf Puf brand sponge as recommended by my dermatologist. I also use Stridex (2% salicylic acid) twice daily and Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask 1-2 times a week, but I'm not sure if either of those are making a huge difference -- I definitely noticed the biggest improvement when I added the Neutrogenia to my routine!

Good luck and I hope you find something that works!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello,

Try using an aspirin mask.


----------



## Mrs.SangWoo (Dec 2, 2005)

For cleansers, i would recommend the Dove cleansing cloth for sensitive skin or Basis sensitive skin bar. my skin is super sensitive and oily and these two products really worked well for me. it didn't irritate my skin like alot of other cleansers did.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 3, 2005)

I like DDF BP Gel with Tea Tree Oil


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 3, 2005)

hello everyone. well, i'm really considering getting on the pill for various reasons and i wanted to know from those of you that are on it or have been on it.. how did the pill effect your breakouts if it did at all? i've heard alot of good feedback reguarding acne and the pill but, i've heard a few instances where it actually made people skin worse.


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 3, 2005)

I can tell you from previous experience that when I was on the pill, my skin cleared up. I have been on Ortho tri-cylcen and estrostep and both worked well for me. You should go over your options with your gynecologist and decide what is best for you.


----------



## charish (Dec 3, 2005)

hey, well all of my experiences of the pill have been bad. the last one i took(don't remember the name),it was very low estrogen since i was breast feeding. it did make me break out which was odd since i have always had good skin. but it also caused other problems such as bad mood swings, and my legs got really sore so bad that i could hardly walk and i had all of these knots come up and the doctor said it was from the birth control. so now i'm on the iud which is much better.my periods are really light, but having them often which also could be from my body adjusting to it and since i just stopped breastfeeding my 2nd child. but my arms break out a little. i still like it better than the pill and the one i have(mirena) lasts for 5 yrs. unless you have it taken out sooner.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

ive only been on one pill, and it actually helped my skin clear up.


----------



## charish (Dec 3, 2005)

that's great, i wish it did that for me, but they're so many different kinds out there that people react different to. some people like me just can't take them. which i guess in a way it's good(more healthier)


----------



## beautynista (Dec 3, 2005)

i believe generally speaking its suppose to clear it up or not affect it. a few years ago my dermatologist suggested i go on the pill to cure my acne... i had a bad reaction to that particular pill (nasusea...etc) so i discontinued using it and didn't even bother looking for one thats better.


----------



## charish (Dec 3, 2005)

i don't remember what kind it was (very low estrogen)but it caused me to break out on my chin and arms until i stopped taking it. the iud i have has a little of the same hormone in it and it does it too just not as bad.


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm on Ortho cyclen and it seems to keep my skin pretty good. I don't get any cystic pimples like my mom use to. I think acne runs in the family, unfortunately.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 4, 2005)

Two months ago my Dr. put me on Yasmin to regulate my menstrual cycles and my usual dry but crystal-clear skin is now discovering small-scale acne. And my mood swings are greater than before. :icon_roll Only onen more month to go, thankfully!!


----------



## charish (Dec 4, 2005)

hm, yasmin. i know it wasn't that. have you heare of the mirena iud? i use to have really bad mood swings and cramping . so bad i was on meds. but so much better now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_smil


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 4, 2005)

heh, I'm only on BC for a short stint to regulate my cycles. They've been shortening and getting erratic so my gyn gave me three months worth to see if that'll straighten it out for awhile. My husband and I are trying to conceive. :icon_chee


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Dec 21, 2005)

How does smoking affect your acne?


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 21, 2005)

my health teacher in junior high used to say he could always tell what kids were smoking,because the always had acne.:icon_eek:


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 21, 2005)

That is odd, I never smoked and I had acne pretty bad as a teenager. The only thing our teacher said was that he could tell who came from a family of smokers, because he could smell it on the clothes. I thought that was kind of mean, because the kids couldn't help what their parents did. Just venting a little.


----------



## horse_luver (Dec 22, 2005)

I smoke:icon_redf , and i'm 15, smoked for a year and a half, and i havent noticed any differences in my skin. I would like 2 no tho if drinking or marijuana does anything to your acne?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Dec 22, 2005)

i smoke and have done for about 4 years and thinkin bk i never ever got spots, but not longer after i started i would get the odd one but a yr after i got more (but i duno if that was because of my college course where i had make-up n facials done evryday). but overall i would say smokin has changed my skin alot i never had any problems before but i cant say for sure if this is because of smokin it could be the fact iv got older and hormones have changed etc. i would say drinkin does give u spots i mean if coke can alcohol has got too! and as for marijuana all my friends that smoke it say that it helps with there spots.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

OK, so i was looking for something on the site and then i had came across a site that was saying, that you can try lots of acne things and sometimes they may work, but the acne will come back. And that it has to do with the liver function, so if your liver doesn`t functions well then basically you`ll be stuck with acne and other things. Now does anyone has more info about the liver function, cuz i`ve read that this one is the most important one to keep things in the body good and so. TIA.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

well, i do know that all the blood in your body passes through your liver which acts like a filter to remove toxins from the body. so, it makes perfect sense that if your liver isn't functioning properly then you will have skin problems. it would kind of be the equivalent of your toilet backing up! not a pretty sight!


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not sure specifically about improving "liver" health. But I've heard that drinking warm water with lemon or Apple Cider Vinegar first thing in the morning, can help clean toxins from your system.

I hope others have some more info...I'd love to find out more!!


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 17, 2006)

I got curious, so I did a quick search and came across the official web site for the American Liver Foundation. They had a list of "50 ways to Love your Liver." Here's a partial list:

*Eat for health*

Since everything we eat must pass through the liver, special attention to nutrition and diet can help keep me healthy. Here are some tips on eating for health healthy liver, healthy you!

28. Eat a well balanced, nutritionally adequate diet. if you enjoy foods from each of the four food groups, you will probably obtain the nutrients you need.

29. Cut down on the amount of deep-fried and fatty foods you and your family consume. Doctors believe that the risk of gallbladder disorders (including gallstones, a liver-related disease) can be reduced by avoiding high-fat and cholesterol foods.

30. Minimize your consumption of smoked, cured and salted foods. Taste your food before adding salt! Or try alternative seasonings in your cooking such as lemon juice, onion, vinegar, garlic, pepper, mustard, cloves, sage or thyme.

*MEAT, FISH, POULTRY &amp; ALTERNATIVES PROVIDE: *

protein, vitamin A, iron, vitamin B12, niacin, fiber, thiamin

*BREADS AND CEREALS PROVIDE:*

carbohydrates, niacin, thiamin, iron, riboflavin, fiber

*FRUITS AND VEGETABLES PROVIDE:*

vitamin A, vitamin C, iron, fiber, folacin

*MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS PROVIDE:*

calcium, riboflavin, niacin,folacin, vitamin A, vitamin B12, vitamin D

31. Increase your intake of high-fiber foods such as fresh fruits and vegetables, whole grain breads, rice and cereals. A high-fiber diet is especially helpful in keeping me healthy.

32. Rich desserts, snacks and drinks are high in calories because of the amount of sweetening (and often fat) they contain. Why not munch on some fruit instead?

33. Keep your weight close to ideal. Medical researchers have established a direct correlation between obesity and the development of gallbladder disorders.

34. If you are dieting to lose weight, make sure that you are still getting all the vitamins and minerals your body - and I! - need to function properly

35. A regular exercise routine, two or three days a week, will help keep me healthy, too.

*TROUBLE SIGNS... *

Here are some signs of liver trouble. If you experience anyof these symptoms, please contact your doctor:

36. Yellow discoloration of the skin or eyes.

37. Abdominal swelling or severe abdominal pain.

38. Prolonged itching of the skin.

39. Very dark urine or pale stools-, or the passage of bloody or tar-like stools.

40. Chronic fatigue, nausea or loss of appetite.

You can check out the site at http://www.liverfoundation.org. Seems like stuff we already kinda know. Would still like to find some other helpful tidbits...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, this is true. As our body generates new cells to keep itself in good health, it also attempts to cleanse itself by the elimination of toxins through the skin, lungs, kidneys, liver, and colon. If one organ becomes congested, the others must work harder to keep the system balanced.

I used to have alot of trouble with my colon and wasn't ellimating like I was supposed to. I would go like a week or so without having a bowel movement. My skin suffered as a consequence. I finally stopped trying to clear my skin on the outside and started to work at it from the inside. I had colonics done and also gave myself natural enemas periodically. For my colon I used lemon juice cleansing enemas and for my liver I used coffee retention enemas.

If interested, Click Here for info on how to preform a coffee retention enema.


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow thanx a million for those info`s Nicole and Lisa and also Monniej. I`m gonna print and save this info, very usefull! :icon_wink


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Lisa what is coffee retention enemas, sounds ineresting, is it normal coffee or anything? :icon_smil


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

you're welcome!:icon_chee


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Aha I already know from the link, it`s organic coffe right? But isn`t coffee bad, or is it if you drink to much? Anyway interesting!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

It is recommended to only use organically grown coffee. To help better understand how it works, check out the following article....

http://www.health-information-fitness.com/cleanse/coffee-enemas.html


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

OK, i know this answer already also from the link, sorry that i ask before reading it good, but I`m half sleeping and my computer mousse does`nt work very well so it takes me long to drag it to here and there. :icon_twis :icon_wink


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Right.

From that last link I just left and to answer your question:

*It is interesting to note that drinking a cup of coffee has an entirely different effect from that of using it as a cleansing enema. Drinking coffee causes the following problems: increases reflex response; lowers blood pressure; increases heart rate; causes insomnia and heart palpitations; over stimulates the adrenals; irritates the stomach; and leaves a toxic residue in the body. A coffee enema when done properly will not produce these effects.*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Hehehe! No problem! :icon_wink


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanx for this link also, lots of reading to do . Now I only have to translate everything in Dutch to understand everything :icon_chee


----------



## lollipop (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanx very much Melissa!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 17, 2006)

...and do not abuse alcohol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanx so much Kim for this great info! :icon_wink


----------



## Ljp (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey to anyone who has mild to severe acne. Try the acne.org skins regime. Trust me guys this regime seriously works. Its soo simple....Check it out. My moderate acne, with many small white bumps completely cleared up within a weeek. It says to use alot of ONLY 2.5% benzoyl peroxide. AND TRUST ME I have tried everything on the face of the earth XCEPT accutane. And this was the only thing that worked. CONS face will be EXTREMELY dry and flaky for a week PROS face will clear up SOOO FAST,cheap, and your skin cannot become used to it(therefore stop working).BUT YOU MUST FOLLOW THE STEPS. I thought I'd be sneaky and use a heavy mositrizer(not the one mentioned on the site) to combat the excessive dryness,and I completely broke out. Once I kept to an oil-free moisturizer and drank tons of water it cleared up and now my skin is the best it has been in years.:icon_razz IF anyone tries this let me know if the results were as good as mine


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

I went to that site when my 'acne' was at its worst but I'm afraid to say the regime didnt work out for me - and I was verrry gentle. I even used Dan's own gel but couldnt get past the dryness...I ended up going out with vaseline smeared on parts of my face just to cover the dry bits.

However, I think the main problem was misdiagnosis on my part (and I'm a pharmacy graduate lol). What I thought was mild acne, I now think was just clogged congested skin. Acne.org has been really useful (esp the forums) in suggesting alternatives to the regimen and now after 2 years of experimenting I do 3 things to keep my skin cler: 1) Aspirin mask (BHA) every 1-2 weeks (depending on how dry my skin feels) 2) use a mild facial exfoliating brush 1-2 times a week and 3) healthy diet and water.

I guess what I'm saying is to make sure u really have acne before u start the medicated pathway. My own problem was merely having skin that didnt exfoliate itself well enough.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

I read conflicting reviews about that site.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 18, 2006)

Seem like my zits keep reoccuring in the same spot, like I have one on my chin that cleared up perfect, now today a week later it is back in the same spot. Same thing has been happening all over my face. What is the deal? Do they never really go away under the surface???


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

omg i have the same problem on my cheek! I am looking for an answer too.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 19, 2006)

same here, the stupid things dont seem to wanna go away:icon_cry:


----------



## Liz (Feb 19, 2006)

i think the bacteria has stayed in you skin. it became inflamed and then calmed down, now it's trying to come back up. that's my reasoning for mine. lol


----------



## minivanmom (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to say that I am one of those for whom the regime at acne.org worked, but I added a facial brush to my cleansing (alpha hydrox foaming face wash). It has kept my skin clear for months, but it may not work for everyone.

Donna


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 5, 2006)

the site is informational, but i'm sure the regime doesn't work for everyone..i might try it out though. it seems interesting.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 5, 2006)

well, everyone has different skin types and you kinda have to look at acne on a case by case basis sometimes. i tried it a while ago and it did not work on my sensitive skin.. it kinda burned me out and it was painful.. but, good luck to you guys that do try it.. it may work for you.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't follow all of the rules of acne.org, but I do use 2.5% BP and it has worked very well for me -- almost as well as the prescription medications I used to use. Since my skin is so oily, I've never had a problem with the 2.5% drying me out, even though the 10% BP (which is what most BP creams in the drugstores are) dried out my skin worse than any of the prescription creams I used! I seem to have my acne mostly under control, now I just wish I could control my oily skin!

I have more info on acne and oily skin in my notepad if anyone is interested...


----------



## korina981 (Mar 6, 2006)

which acne products come with just 2.5% BP? i usually see 5 or 10 percent only.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually, it's quite common to see spot treatments, like Neutrogena On-the-Spot Treatment, with 2.5% bp.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 6, 2006)

The only BP products I've seen with 2.5% are Neutrogena on the spot, and The Regimen gel on acne.org. I don't think there are any others.


----------



## minivanmom (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi. The guy who created acne.org also created his own version of a 2.5%. It is great. Gentle, a very large tube and relatively cheap. I am on my second tube and would not be without it.

Donna


----------



## Lynxie (Mar 14, 2006)

ugh the same thing is happening to me! it was finally gone then boom the lil brat came right back.:madno: its on my cheek right near the side of my nose, and its making me so self concious. if its lingering bacteria, how do you make sure all the bacteria is out so it cant come back?


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 14, 2006)

I have two on my chin that always come back in the same spot, luckily they're in hiding right now... but they'll be back :scared:


----------



## Min (Mar 14, 2006)

I have 3 on my chin area but I know what thats from. When im stressed thats where they pop out. :scared:


----------



## sweetface18 (Mar 15, 2006)

i have the same problem, usually one on the chin and one near the hairline. usually happens when aunt flo is about to come in town! i think the best thing to do is to treat it and not irritate it. The bump on the chin came again this month and it was hard, but i left it alone. whta do you know, it went right away 2 days later!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you try to pick or pop the pimples? That spreads infection and can push the infection deeper into the skin, causing breakouts in the same place. Try to leave that area alone and use an anti-bacterial. I have used Mint Julep mask before on pimples to keep from messing with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah, exactly. if you pick the area you're making it prone to future break outs so definately try to keep your hands off.. very tough for me! sometimes they just look like they're screaming '' pop me, pop me! ''.. lol


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 15, 2006)

If you go to the derm, they can give you a shot in that spot to get rid of the recurring pimples.. I think it's about $50... I've never done it, but I've considered it! I used to have this recurring pimple on the same exact spot on my forhead for sooo long. It was one of the painful deep ones too!


----------



## Saja (Mar 15, 2006)

How often a day can you apply the tea tree oil?


----------



## Leony (Mar 15, 2006)

Ditto!

I love tea tree oil; it's really good for pimples even annoying and painful cystic acne.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it better to use pure tea tree oil..or the kind like Body Shop's blemish tea tree stick? or does it matter? what is a good tea tree cleanser?


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Where can you find the oil?


----------



## Nicolet (Mar 15, 2006)

I recommend the Tea Tree Oil, too! I love that stuff. Right now, I am adding a few drops to my cleanser to help kill the bacteria in my pores. I use Clinique's Mild Soap, which is fine and gentle but doesn't do much to help fight zits. So I just lather up, and add a drop of Tea Tree. Sometimes, if I feel a pimple trying to pop up, I'll apply it directly onto my skin. This can be a bit harsh, you may also dilute it a bit with water.

Another thing you can do with Tea Tree oil is to add a drop to your toothpaste. This will naturally help kill the nasty bacteria in your mouth, without using chemicals.


----------



## Razzledazzle (Mar 16, 2006)

tea tree oil into the supermarket trolley!


----------



## Leony (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to MUT Razzledazzle


----------



## Mod_squad (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...i'm just thinking.

If you put honey on it, would it cause the pimple to form a white head, and then eventually escape from being held within the skin?

I know that if you put honey on some bumps it causes the pus to rise to the top. You might have a bad pimple for a week, but then once it is gone it will be gone?

That is my logic. Do it in a week where you haven't any special events/people to see.


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

the acv gets my vote also! i just dab the spot with some acv on a qtip and by morning that baby is toast! the key for me is to catch it before it breaks through.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

I think this thread needs a friendly Bump!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2006)

great thread. '' you cannot cure acne but, you can make it look better ''... haha, that's kinda depressing.. but, at least we can do something about it.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 18, 2006)

I have been hearing alot about this ACV..is it just plain apple cidar vinegar or do you dilute it with water?? Do you use it as a spot treatment? How often should it be applied?


----------



## Maja (Mar 29, 2006)

* Your Options for Acne Treatment *

*There are two main methods of acne treatment that you can follow: topical treatment and oral treatment.*

Before selecting a treatment, you must have a solid understanding about acne, and determine the exact type of acne that you have. In addition to this, it is also important to set goals for your acne treatment. Here are some points to keep in mind when thinking about acne, and when selecting the best acne medication for yourself.

*Goals of acne treatment:*


You should understand how much acne and what type of acne you have.
To stop new acne blemishes from developing with appropriate treatment.
To treat acne scars and prevent new scars from forming.
*Points you should remember:*
You can control and cover the visible lesions and avoid embarrassment.
Treatment is available that can prevent acne scarring.
You should get help for your acne as soon as you notice it. Early treatment minimizes the severity of acne. This is important especially if one of your parents had severe acne.
Treatment may last for months and often years.
You should understand that improvement can be slow, and will often take months (not weeks) to work. There may even be an initial flare of your acne.
*Points To Remember For Selecting Your Best Acne Treatment:*
The severity level of your acne
Your personal goals for therapy
The effectiveness of the treatment and possible side effects
Your personal preference.
*Other Circumstances Specific To Girls And Women:*
Pregnancy: is it possible you could become pregnant during treatment, or are you already pregnant?
Breastfeeding: Will you be breastfeeding during treatment?
Are you in the childbearing age range?
The acne treatment that you select will depend on the factors listed below:

The severity of your condition
The type of acne (comedonal vs. inflamed) lesions you have
Any previous experience you have had (and your skinâ€™s response) to other treatments
The degree of oiliness or sensitivity of your skin
Any history you may have of sensitive skin or extreme irritation to specific products.


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

I was using Proactiv for a couple of months and it just dried out my skin. Now I just use clean &amp; clear and I'm using an acne treatment that has BP in it. I used it on my chin because I was breaking out bad on my chin area and it cleared it up but it's super dry now. So I'm looking for something that will be that effective but not damaging to my skin.

Take care,

Audra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michko970 (Apr 10, 2006)

proactiv really never did anything for me.


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 11, 2006)

i've been reading a lot of good things about Neutrogena....i think after my Clean and Clear runs out i'll switch back....I really need to find a good skin care line and stick to it


----------



## darkswan (Apr 20, 2006)

One of the easiest and cheapest thing to help curb acne is to make sure you use a clean wash cloth every time you wash your face AND change your pillow case every night.


----------



## LittleRumor (Apr 20, 2006)

I started using Neutrogena too: Fresh foaming wash. Seems nice, but we'll see how it goes.

Changing pillow cases every night is not a bad idea.....:icon_scratch:


----------



## JJ84 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have had such problems with my skin for about a year, constantly breaking out. The problem is everyones kin is different, so what works for one might not for another. It really is a matter of trying and testing. Well i've finally found what works for me, I use clearasil ultra daily exfoliator, freederm cleanser (amazing product i just got, makes the skin so clean AND soft and stops redness from spots), mario badescu glycolic acid toner and then i finish with whatever i feel my skin needs. At the 'time of the month' i use clinique gel miosturiser, and i often use this in mornings, at night i sometimes apply a facial oil and egyptian magic if my skin is a bit dry. Egyptian magic is a great overnight miosturiser as it contains loads yummy products that shouldnt make you break out, infact its actually good for healing pimples! I guess what I'm saying is that loads expensive things all from the same range isnt necessarilly right, i use such a strange concotion of things but i dont even wear foundationa anymore... which also helps keep your skin nice!!!


----------



## willij07 (May 10, 2006)

I am over 40 and have unexplained acne. It is very embarassing. I have gone to dermatologists, skin care specialist, health food stores, and nothing works. I can't predict when it will come, it just pops up and it appears to get worse with age. I did not have acne as a teenager. I've tried Proactiv, antibiotics ( which made me breakout more-go figure), and now I am trying Murad products. Too early to tell if it will work. Some products will work and them stop all of a sudden.


----------



## michko970 (May 22, 2006)

anyone use green cream for acne?


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 23, 2006)

okay, not sure where to put this. i tried crushing 4 aspirin in a little water, like an aspirin mask, and then i added hydrocortisone and used it as an overnite spot treatment. it actually shrunk the big nasties i have now. BP doesn't work for me, and for some reason, the otc salicylic acid doesn't, either. this kinda did.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 24, 2006)

The Aztec clay mask helps too. You can find it at Whole Foods


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 24, 2006)

okay, i put the aspirin mixed with hydrocortisone cream on again as a spot treatment last night. i think the stuff is really working. another thing that i think is so good about aspirin besides it being salicylic acid, is that it is an anti-inflammatory, and it thins blood, it really reduces redness and swelling-i was using hydrocortisone alone, but adding the aspirin to the mix really made a difference.

the reason i am really impressed, is because i had a biggie i couldn't resist picking at last night, which i know, is terrible, but i put the hydrocortisone and asa on there, and it isn't big, or red this morning. i am glad, because i have to work today.


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 24, 2006)

If all else fails get a kick ass concealer


----------



## vickievixie (May 25, 2006)

I've also used Benzoyl Peroxide to spot treat my zits, but I think I'm allergic to it. Everytime I pick up a new acne med with BP in it, my face breaks out with all these tiny little bumps, no heads, just rough looking, sensitive bumps. My derm said it might just be too irritating, maybe BP just doesn't work for me. Out of curiosity, has anybody here ever experienced the same kind of reaction from using BP?


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

hi. Welcome to MuT!

@ first I had a little reaction to BP. A friend reccomended BP 10% for me and it was a little strong. I use BP 5% and i was fine


----------



## Leony (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MUT vickievixie.


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

when i put BP on, everything just seems to get worse.


----------



## Lia (May 25, 2006)

It works because of the hydrocortisone. Its antiinflamatory effect makes the pimp look better because it reduces the inflamation. The aspirin does nothing on that case, since it's not converted by the liver to salicylic acid , which is the active molecule - what makes the headache go away. Salicylic acid isn't available as a remedy like aspirin because it has a lot of side effects.


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

dont you think that the aspirin does something tho...it works great as a mask, that is for sure!! whatever it is, it works better than hydrocortisone alone, as i tried that first. i cannot use the otc acne preps, so i am willing to try anything gentle to clear stuff up.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Yes, i'm allergic to BP. It makes me all red and itchy.


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

do you know what i think would be a great idea? To get hypnotized not to stress about breakouts, as they so seriously hurt our (or my) psyche. that i think would help because they say, "stress causes zits, zits cause stress.". :smilehappyyes:


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2006)

brittanyjade, hi. i understand what you are going through.

i too have acne. in my opinion, i would try to use the least

amount of products possible. basic cleanser like cetaphil,

maybe toner, and definetly oil-free moisturizer with spf 15.

if you wear makeup, just make sure it is non-comedegenic,

and fragrance free. almay and clinique are two companies

that come to mind. also, if you are under stress of any kind

that could make acne worse.

good luck. hope this helps


----------



## Ljp (May 27, 2006)

hey,

I have found that it is what I put on my face to cover my acne is what makes me break out. Seriously I am clindoxygel which has worked well. But as soon as I put on any oil free tinted moistirizers or foundations I immediately break out. EVen if its oil free. I just tried the new laura mercier tinted moisterizer and it made me break out too. URGHH ! So what I have found is powder fx from shoppers drug mart NEVER makes me break out. Only problem since its a powder you do get the powder look. I dont know if its just in canada, but i tried bare ess. and I didnt like it. THis is the first mineral makeup that works for me. I know its the foundtaion cuz as soon as I try a new foundtION I break out immediately. ITs worth a try.


----------



## kenike (May 27, 2006)

i alternate between epicuren &amp; yonka skin care. epicuren is all natural enzymes that help balance the skin and help with the signs of aging. yonka great and smells heavenly. they have an acne line. my sister uses it and it has helped her a lot.


----------



## Ljp (Jun 1, 2006)

hey I swear by the LUSH fresh pharmacy cleanser, if you cant get anyything prescription wise try this. IT is a pinky soap (beause of the calamine lotion) in it. I swear by it.

DEpends on which one I know the diane 35 completely cleared me up


----------



## Luvly (Jun 5, 2006)

Murad works.

ttp://search.ulta.com/search?p=Q&amp;ts=custom&amp;userid=&amp;w=murad+acne


----------



## agilroy5001 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am new to the boards but I noticed the mention of ASPRIN and thought I might add my 2 cents. I tried it the other day mixed with my Clinique Emergency Clay mask and mixed them together as a sort of "spot" treatment. It really seemed to do the trick better than any other spot treatment I have tried! (and thats saying a lot...I think I am the queen of acne reducing products)


----------



## Mitch Cage (Jun 13, 2006)

I found that the most expensive products works much better than stuff you can by at Wal-Mart, Target, Walgreen... ect. Department stores like Younkers and Bloomingdales (sp?) have really nice skin departments that have on the clock helpers to choose and pick the best program for your skin. This seriously helped me, I hardly ever break out anymore. It's expensive, but it's worth it.


----------



## Nosheen (Jun 14, 2006)

hi

i've an acne prone skin myself, i used neutrogena soap bar for acne prone skin its very good but dries out the skin a bit, at the present i use a regular face wash but my acne has reduced a lot ..... the secret is that i've stopped using a towel for my face no matter how clean. after i wash my face i pat it dry with Miss Fay's facial tissues, and whenever i get a pimple i drink extra amount of water and 2-3 glasses of water as soon as i wake up, i also keep my pimple covered with a mud mask (u can only use it when ur at home i guess) this dries out the pimple ( i found it works better than Neutrogena's On-the-Spot)...... for going out i've found that Two-Way cakes help, loreal's two way foundation when applied wet over acne helps a pimple dry-out (or stops it from growing in size) i've also found Avon's two-way cake also helps .... these two make-up products absorb all the oils that my skin keeps producing which helps reduce pimples...

cheers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Jun 21, 2006)

the proactive doesnt exactly stop working its just in that time period your acne gets bad ive talked to my docter about acne products not working!!!

also like neosporin or the cheap triple antibiotic cream works put it on the break out area after you wash your face that helps but ive been using epiclear and it works really good


----------



## ArbonneAngel (Jun 23, 2006)

My sister and I use Arbonne's Clear Advantage system. I've been slacking off on using the products, so I'm not seeing nearly the same results as she has, and she even has severe acne!!


----------



## angeleyes35 (Jul 1, 2006)

Story of my life girlfriend- I swear by Proactiv but even Proactiv can't compete with my skin sometimes (i.e. 2 weeks before my cycle) my face looks like a warzone. I also realized that you definitely have to cut out soda and sweets because it really contributes to the pimples and the zits.

Also, *a good diet with plenty of water *and no carbonated drinks + Proactiv + any product salyc. acid (preferably Neutrogena) + an alteration btw. kaolin clay (perfect to sop up the oil) or cream mask (the cream mask is only if you have dry skin &amp; acne)

Proactiv has great products on their website so def. check it out

there are great home remedies also that can easily bring awesome results just like your dept store faves:

(oily skin) 2 part egg white + 1 tsp. of lemon juice / apply to face and neck generously and rinse with tepid water after 15 minutes. Do not let it stay on your face any longer bc it gets very tight! it also minimalizes pores too

Optional addition to this recipe is 1 tsp of honey but I'm a little wary of that since my skin is oily/acne-prone.

Let us use QUALITY products ladies- your skin will thank you in 20-30 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Jul 1, 2006)

angeleyes35 - thx for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never drink soda (well maybe 1 can in a year ... iono) but i eat a lot of sweets i agree that i don't think they are all that good for the skin.

Water makes a huge difference in healthy skin, I can't get myself to drink more than a glass a day (water has no taste .. i prefer milk, tea, etc) ;however, my mom drinks lots of water and her skin is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 5, 2006)

I use the aspirn paste trick when I get bumps on my piercings. Never occured to me to try them on a pimple. BP seems to work a bit for me (yasmin, but switching to the new YAZ as soon as this cycle is up.) The only salicylic acid treatment that worked for me was the oil control lotion by Spa Sciences. It helped a bit but not as much as the clindamaycin topical solution that I got from my DR. It is the only thing that helps control my acne, but does nothing for the other issues (hyperpigmentation, large pores and blackheads.)

Next time I get a boily zit, I will have to try the asprin paste trick...Maybe with a little tea tree and GSE mixed in....


----------



## littlebug108 (Jul 6, 2006)

hi i am new here, nice to meet you all. my skin breaks out horrible in the summer and i use the buff puff pads and also if your skin is sensitive try st. ives apricott scrub for sensitive skin. i use this 2x a week and it works well. good luck:smile:


----------



## mioche (Jul 17, 2006)

I've just started getting my skin under control finally...and I was speaking to the naturopath at the chemist who recommended I try zinc tablets as not only do they help with acne, zinc regulates female and male hormones...which is basically what the pill does...if you don't like the pill as I don't (I was on it for years and I do worry that it affects fertility although there is no absolute proof) and I found it made me have strange mood swings (I have tried over 10 different types) the zinc is very effective in helping to regulate your hormones...

I would go to your local chemist and talk to them...or better still go to a natural foods store that sells natural medicine...we have heaps in Aus...not sure about the US...they will also be able to give you other products that work wonders like Silica...

Good luck girls...I would recommend trying the natural route and give zinc a try...you have nothing to lose...it's cheap and if it doesn't help your skin it will make your nails and hair grow much healthier and stronger...


----------



## Braiden (Jul 25, 2006)

I use Neutrogena and it has helped my skin alot


----------



## tetchieganda (Jul 28, 2006)

proactive works for some people....unfortunately,it just made my breakouts worse!


----------



## Blueocean (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Frds,

Acne and pimples have become very common today...everyone should take proper precautions. Following a proper diet and drinking plenty of water is a must. Besides this, keeping the face clean is also essential. 

I was suffering from acne since 2 years. I had tried plenty of pills and creams...but nothing worked. On my friend's suggestion I finally opted for natural products. Im using it since three months and my face has become quite clear. Its a turmeric cream which has really worked for me...So guys just follow a proper routine and use only natural products...they have no side effects..


----------



## TylerD (Aug 9, 2006)

Benzoyl peroxide worked great for me. However I stopped using it after a while because it dried out my skin way to much and just became such a hassel to do it every morning and night with a moisturizer. Finally I just sucked it up and went on accutane. Since then I have not regreted it. Although it screwed up my pores blah it did clear all my acne completely!!! Till this day I am so glad I went on it... However if your acne is not severe at all then B.P and S.A work great too.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 9, 2006)

Lots of great info!


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, the aspirin really does work!!! I put some on , left it for a bit &amp; the swelling definately went down. Using the ACV as a toner with the aspirin has reduced the big ugly spots to go down more quicker!!! This site rocks!!!

nicole

xxx


----------



## vickievixie (Aug 10, 2006)

What do you mean by "screwing up your pores"? Blackheads? Large pores???

Benzoyl Peroxide unfortunately didn't work for me at all. I tried several different products with BP and it always seems to work at first, but after a couple of days I get these tiny little bumps ALL OVER my face. Even on places where I _didn't_ apply anything. It didn't look that bad but my skin was rough to the touch and looked very dull. The dermotologist said it just might be too drying for me. :scared: I do use moisturizer religiously but decided that Benzoyl Peroxide just isn't for me. 

Aspirin mask works wonders for my skin, as well as Apple Cider Vinegar as a toner. I found both of them on MakeupAlley, by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gryffin_tiggy (Aug 10, 2006)

hey guys!

just want to suggest that you visit this site: www.acne.org. It's got lots of tips for acne problems and the people there are really knowledgeable. Most of the people there have used over the counter and prescription medicines too and maybe the site could help you decide what to use. My skin care regimen includes: BP in the morning, sunblock SPF 30 (we're in the tropics), and Retacnyl (tretinoin cream, .05%) for acne. It's worked great for me in reducing the number and the size of my zits and has helped even out my skintone.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 10, 2006)

I've always had trouble with acne and have gone through countless products to find some that work. There's only a few I've stayed with that have always done really well for me and kept any breakouts to a bare minimum...

**Skin Milk Cleanser and Moisturizer *I use the cleanser with a little facial scrubby thing and my face looks and feels so fresh!*

**Neutrogena pore refining cleanser *It has Alpha-hydroxy in it and just works fantastic! I've been using it daily for about 2 months and just love the results. It's not harsh at all either and I've got super sensitive skin.*

**Fruit of the earth Vitamin E facial moisturizer *Just fantastic stuff for your face, neck, or even anywhere you want light moisture.*

All have done very well for me with little to no BO problems.

Another 'Tip' I use daily is rotating the pillow. Hubby and I use a body pillow to sleep on, and every morning when I make the bed, I flip it. In case you drool, this could help cut down BO's too.


----------



## Humeira (Aug 10, 2006)

I am using Neutrogena and It's working GREAT..and also I am this soap free cleanser from Garnier ..which is also really good. My acne's are totally gone but I have really dark spots left from the acne ..I dont know how to get rid of them ..


----------



## arbonnehawaiima (Aug 10, 2006)

I use Arbonne NutriminC RE9 day and night cream and undereye cream.

The best for wrinkles and dark circles!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 12, 2006)

Thankfully, so far it's been working wonders for me. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!! I've been using it for 6 weeks.


----------



## LadyBa (Aug 12, 2006)

i've read this in a group in tribe.net: it's a little disgusting but it seemed to work for some people on that thread, i've tried and didn't see much of a difference, but anyway: you should put saliva on them overnight, it's supposed to help


----------



## loveuforeer57 (Aug 14, 2006)

What I'd like to say is stay gentle and check this thread out: http://www.acne.org/messageboard/index.php?showtopic=102347


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 15, 2006)

Neutrogena oil free acne Cream cleanser is better then the wash. Ive been using it for a couple of months now &amp; it does a good job with cleansing the face &amp; never leaves the face feeling dry.


----------



## miss_belle (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey I'm new here and I've been suffering with acne for about 6 months. Before then I had very good skin and I find it so depressing as nothing seems to work. It really gets me down to be honest. I work in a hot and steamy environment (starbucks!) and I wondered whether it was my makeup going into my pores so I'm wearing less foundation to work now. Still no difference, my skin is horrible. I also use the message board on acne.org. I think I'm gonna go to the doctor next week and see if they can help me.


----------



## mioche (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it would be a very good idea to go to your doctor. I'm speaking from experience, I have tried every cream, gel, tablet etc. and although they have helped a lot, I still keep getting hormonal pimples which drive me crazy!

So, I went to the doctor this week and she prescribed me the pill and a cream called Differin which is a topical cream to help stop and heal blackheads, whiteheads and pimples.

Good Luck with it!!! xox


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Aug 18, 2006)

My sister just went on the new Yaz pills and her face cleared up alot.


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 25, 2006)

ointments...pills.. helps to clear up the acne...but there is alwayz a tendency for the zits to resurface due to hormonal changes in females. so basically the key to a acne-free skin is to control it through good skin care. there is no formula which can kick off the acne forever. one thing which i have tried to control acne is drinking plenty of water..it flushes the toxins from the body and clears the skin as well.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 26, 2006)

I was on the pill and after a year it stopped keeping my acne at bay. I don't know what happened, but my face went crazy!!!

Lol, that's soooooooooo funny!!! I actually smoked in high school and had the most perfect skin one could dream of!! As I got older, I developed adult acne which sucks!!!!! :icon_scratch:

I too tried the regimen, however I quit before I noticed results lol! But, the discussion boards are the best of help!


----------



## loveuforeer57 (Aug 27, 2006)

The discussion boards are the best ever. They have helped me gain so much knowledge.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 11, 2006)

i've found neutrogena has good products for acne. when i was younger Clear pore wash was a great help. my favourite now is visibly clear (the one with the white texture). it's both a cleanser and a mask, even if i use once or twice a week a real mask. mine is from Decleor but every greensand-based mask works fine with me.


----------



## fida (Sep 14, 2006)

help me!!the big n super red pimples suddenly pop up at my jawline ONLY!WTH?i stopped using foundation. i tried BP before but seems like it hide the pmples under my skin,leaving a bump and dark spot!now i'm using ponds cold cream to remove my makeup, olay for blemish prone facial wash,loreal toner with SA in it...it has been 3 days,hope can see some changes..


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been on Accutane twice.. and though I am older I still break out! Some of the birth control pills helped (Ortho Tri-Cyclen, but if I missed a pill and had to take two in a day a zit popped up!). Interestingly enough, Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo made my skin break out horribly. The newest findings are that food actually DOES affect acne, specifically dairy, because of all the hormones, not just added but those that occur naturally (the cow is pregnant, after all!). I found cutting out dairy and sugar helps tremendously, to the point other people have complimented my skin... seeing is believing. But I love pizza so it's not a permanent option!


----------



## hulagurl84 (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard that Dermologica was great for acene has anyone tried it?


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Oct 4, 2006)

Benzoyl Peroxide works well for me


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 8, 2006)

Good to know! I've been using the wash, but I'll definitely have to give the cream cleanser a go!

Besides just keeping skin clean in general, I think it's soo important to free the body of toxins by drinking water and eating healthy. Also, the warm water w/ lemon juice in the morning is a great detox. Also to destress...I do this by taking a long hot bath, or listen to some good music.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 8, 2006)

I saw natural zinc tablets for Acne the other day. I was tempted. Have you noticed any visible improvements due to the zinc tablets? Also, what's Silica?


----------



## preencesita (Oct 14, 2006)

i use ****inson's witch hazel as a toner, and it was such a great help, my acne cleared after about 2 months of using it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 15, 2006)

My HG'S for clearing my skin &amp; **keeping it clear**

FREQUENT DERM VISITS!

Px: Neostrata Toning Solution w/8% glycolic acid and 2% clindamycin

Px: Benzoyl Peroxide 5% with 2% clindamycin

Derma E Clear Skin 2 Spot Blemish Treatment

Derma E Tea Tree and E Antiseptic CrÃ¨me

GREEN CREAM 6%

Pond Deep Cold Cleanser

Neutrogena fresh foaming wash

Mineral Makeup

I used to suffer from constant breakouts and my body either couldn't tolerate oral acne treatments or just didn't respond to them. After I began using the above and totally changed my skin care regime--- my skin did a total 180! I am now trying to fade acne scars with Green Cream 6%--- slowly working but I am still hoping I can find something cheaper and with faster results. Anyone?


----------



## rainbowholism (Oct 17, 2006)

hi -i'm just wondering if weather actually affects the condition. Like say, if your from a really really cold country - I guess it's not that easy to breakout?

And, also, what about Japan products-- They're really great for skin!


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 20, 2006)

i had a really bad breakout the worse you cud imagine and since i wasn't in school i was no longer convered by my parents insurance so i cudnt go c da derm i decided to go to a spa to c wat the wud suggest i was too embarassed my face never looked that bad so she suggested i get spa facials which included steam extractions and sulfur lotion as she was cleaning she informed me that virtually every pore was infected but she'll clean the bigger ones and the following week she'll get the small ones well it took about 4 cleaning sessions to get all da gunk out my pores and i had 2 glycolic peels and my face looks 100% better u wudnt believe and to prevent future pimples i got a prescription topical antibody gel which i got frm an online pharmacy and although i still have a few old scars (lot 2 lazy to go back) my face is soooo smooth and no i only had 2 pimples since august so i'm happy i wash with DDF glycolic wash and i tone with DDF glycolic toner. HTH


----------



## TylerD (Oct 27, 2006)

How much was it for 4 cleaning sessions?? My face is clearing up good. My forehead, and left side are all good just my right side and neck have a few. Is it worth getting it done or is this more for girls (and with severe acne) ?? Also did it hurt at all?? I heard some of those facials and what not can hurt quite a bit.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks ffor sharing everyone. Lots of good information.


----------



## cramberry22 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have been using the Obagi Nu-Derm skincare system for the past month. I recomend this for people who want to get rid of their acne scars. Aside from the first few weeks which were pretty harsh such as dry peeling of the skin, the results have been amazing!


----------



## peachie89 (Oct 31, 2006)

Natures cure works for me.


----------



## stacybadabing (Oct 31, 2006)

proactiv is the only thing that works for me...Ive been using it for 3 yrs.

BUT...if I stop using it or get lazy using it, the acne comes back...not as bad, but it still makes a difference.

I did try ortho tri cyclen pill before and it made my skin 10 times worse with cystic acne.

I got adult acne around age 26. Never had a zit before then. Sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So yeah,,is proactiv for me.


----------



## biancazentena (Oct 31, 2006)

Acne is a common problem amonst teenagers, men and women. The best suggestions I can give would be; stay away from exfoliators or microdermabrasions. They tend to spread acne due to the fact that you are aggravating the skin. Some people prefer peels because there are no harsh tough grains. A lot of women wear make-up every single day. Choose cosmetics and skincare which are (non acnegenic) and make sure tey don't contain mineral oil or lanolin which can lead to acne. Remember even if the product says non comedogenic; if it's too rich for your skin it still can cause breakouts. For example; if the heavy skin cream says non comedogenic and a person with acne/oily skin uses it they can still breakout because the product is too rich for their oily skin. If you can allow your skin to breathe sometimes and refrain from wearing face make-up it will be beneficial to help clear-up the skin, but the majority will not leave the house without their foundation. Another problem with acne is that individuals don't give enough time for their product to work. It takes 90 days at the very least up to 12 months depending on the treatment. If you over due you skincare routine you can actually ruin your skin before it gets better. A great line to try for acne: Neo Strata, which contains AHA (glycolic Acid) which helps exfoliate the skin and remove dead cells which build up on the surface, without having to manually scrub your face with a harsh scrub. They have oil free foaming cleanser 4% glycolic acid $24.50CA, Toner 8% glycolic %24.50 CA, daytime renewal fluid 8% glycolic SPF 15$30CA, Daily Renewal fluid 8% glycolic, $28.50CA, Spot Treatment 4% glycolic and 2% salicylic Acid $21.50CA. If you are not comfotable in using a toner don't use one, but this one is very nice. Reme,=mber glycolic helps your skin look smooth and radiant, so if you are using glycolic/AHA during the day it may exfoliate your make-up off, so if you want to use a cream with glycolic/AHA and are worried that it may slough off your foundation in the day, Just use it at nightime. If you wnat to wear AHA/glycolic creams in the day make sure to cover them with an SPF of 30 or higher. Since AHA's exfolaite the skin you do not want the sun to get a hold of your skin becasue you could end up with brown spots later on. Thats a major no no. If you think the sun clears up your acne think again. Maybe for the time being, sure, but remember the sun burns the epidermis and causes the glands to sweat. So after that tan clears you could end up with acne again. A general reccomendation for all skins; stay out of the sun and tanning beds. UVA causes aging and UVB Burns. They both cause cancer but also they cause aging to the skin, and worse brown spots. And in my experience of seing different skins you dont want to be 38 and look like you 50. I see it everday and its not a pretty sight. The last major point i would like to make for acne is Do not touch your face. You have breeding bacteria and oils on your hands no matter how much you wash them.

Pro activ is a good product. It works best for oilier skins with acne, because it is very drying. There is benzoyl peroxide in it. But remeber alot of people complain that if you stop using it, the acne comes back. If you acne is that bad try using a prescription for such as benzaclyn. theres many outhere but best to go to an acne doctor.

Absolutely correct. but remember also drinking and smoking ages your face.


----------



## disgtgyal (Nov 2, 2006)

sorry i took so long getting back to u (my internet sucks) the deep pore cleansing was about $90 i wudnt say its just for severe cases i think anyone can benefit frm them its not totally painful i wud say more like uncomfortable


----------



## fida (Nov 6, 2006)

help me!!the big n super red pimples suddenly pop up at my jawline ONLY!WTH?i stopped using foundation. i tried BP before but seems like it hide the pmples under my skin,leaving a bump and dark spot!now i'm using ponds cold cream to remove my makeup, olay for blemish prone facial wash,loreal toner with SA in it...it has been 3 days,hope can see some changes..

_updates!!_

guys...after one month plus suffreing from the pimples..now my face cleared!!

few days after i send my previous post, actually my pimples start to pop at my forehead,and my cheek,,it so big n red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i lost hope,since it become worse after i use the pond's makeup remover and the olay facial...so, i decide to stop using them and i bought the loreal pure zone facial, together with its toner..and this toner, i have to wash my face after applying it,so i use cetaphil for sensitive skin, and before i go to sleep,i put Dalacin T(with clyndamycin) on the pimples.i've been doing the routine for almost one month plus and thank god,my face is so clear now!!its time to fight the scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

That's great news! Thanks for the info!

Edited:

Welcome to MUT fida.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 10, 2006)

wow thats quite a bit of mone.y its 90 dollars each?? Or 90 dollars in total for all 4 sessions? And no worries, It always takes me a while to get back just because I forget these are apart of the forum haha. I never check these.


----------



## shivs (Nov 14, 2006)

how is your skin so amazing?


----------



## jewele (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I agree with it your hormones causing acne not just what you are putting on your face. I have been using MAC cleasing lotion for about 6 years now and on it my skin has been the best ever and the worst ever. I am in my late 20's and just keep on getting pimples. For a while my skin looks great, and then I start getting pimples, and it doesn't have to do with that time of the month either. Birth control has helped, I am on the generic for Ortho-Tri. But so far nothing has truly worked. Good luck!!


----------



## Liz906 (Nov 17, 2006)

I was on low estrogen pill for only a few months and had to go off due to bad acne breakouts and terrible mood swings. I was really hard to live with while I was on it.


----------



## claire20a (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi all, I'm at my wits end with my skin. My skin was clear and gorgeous for years whilst on the pill, but since stopping BC a year ago (for other reasons) my skin has went haywire!

I'm guessing that it must be hormonal for me, and the spots/blackheads are usually on my chin area - is there not some sort of system where you can work out what part of the face = what sort of problem (e.g. spots on the chin = more likely to be hormonal)?

Am going to google it, and also look for a dermatologist in my area!


----------



## trialxerror (Nov 21, 2006)

I started seeing a dermatologist in middle or early high school--puberty hit me early! I've tried several oral anti-biotics and used generic Retin-A in gel form (it's slightly drying, but it works better than the cream). However, I've stopped using all these things because I switched to topical erythromycin (an anti-biotic) and it works great!! I spot-treat with it and my pimples clear up in about 2 days. And a tube of it will last you forever! I think the tube I'm currently using has been in my hands for over a year and a half.

Oh and here are the other things I use in my regimen:

Aveeno Clear Complexion soap or pads

Aveeno Clear Complexion moisturizer

Sometimes I switch the soap up with Burt's Bees Garden Tomato soap. It came in a sample pack. I also tried the toner (Wild Lettuce) and it worked really well. But it could just be the fact that I'd never tried a toner before.

I just wish I could get rid of these zits all over my chin, because the rest of my skin looks great! I'm going to try the Asprin mask.


----------



## excessive oil (Nov 24, 2006)

hello. please tell me what kind of products to use to minimize excessive oil!!!


----------



## nexttothemoon (Nov 25, 2006)

Some interesting tips, reading and comments. Good posts.


----------



## normano04 (Nov 30, 2006)

i find natures cure to work for me, the combo of pills and cream is good but the cream tends to dry my face out in the winter.


----------



## firefly454 (Dec 3, 2006)

i use cetaphil oily-skin cleanser, neutrogena oil-free moisturizer, and Benzaclin (topical cream for acne) - i just started doing all of this about 3 weeks ago, and my face is clearing up very fast now. The Benzaclin can be really expensive though, depending on ur insurance. I had to pay around $40 for a teeny pot of it - it works super well though.

as for oily skin, i think the bestt hing you can do is just blot it frequently. There are cream-type things that are supposed to absorb the oil or soemthing, but I've always been a little scared that they are really just blocking your pores and will make u break out. So i dont use them.. using blotting papers and some powder does a good job, though.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

I like to use tea tree oil...


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree that makeup can really aggravate acne. Maybe a more natural makeup foundation would help. I hear mineral makeup often clears acne up or makes it better.


----------



## Issunka_html (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been having acne since I was eleven. It's for over 4 years ;/ I've used all cosmetics, medicines and diets but it didn't help me. Only antybiotics and acids make my face better for some time. Now I take Tetralysal and I haven't got so much spots, but the most horrible are scars and stains. I never go out without make-up. It's horrible, people think, that I'm stupid girl with orange make-up, but I'm not. I hate people which are upset because of one small spot ;/


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had the same problem with my skin i try something for a few months and it works and then the acne comes back. I am allergic to benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## kewlgal (Dec 28, 2006)

I have acne on my chin area. This has been for quite sometimes. Don't know what to do about it... sigh....


----------



## xdeathnotronic (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there anything I can do short of going on the pill to help with acne that likes to appear around my period? This kind sucks, because its hormones that cause it. I get it a week before my period, then while I'm ON my period, then it takes forever to heal and whatnot, so I get a couple days of good skin before it starts all over again.


----------



## biancazentena (Dec 29, 2006)

try something with salicylic acid or even glycolic acid.


----------



## ghost salon (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm sorry if this has been asked before...

but i've had acne in the past, and they've left blemishes - what are some products (or natural treatments) that could help in lightening them?


----------



## vickievixie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think I'm allergic to benzoyl peroxide also but not sure if it's an allergic reaction or I just used too much of it. My face gets dry and rough with tiny bumps all over when I use it. It wasn't red, just not smooth. I was looking into the Regime on Acne.org and it calls for benzoyl peroxide. I'm tempted to try....What was your reaction to benzoyl peroxide?

I also get a lot of pimples around my chin area, especially big, red, oozy, disgusting ones that make me not wanna get close to people....But I use Everyday Minerals and it covers it nicely and doesn't seem to aggrevate it. Aspirin mask and Apple Cider Vinegar toner helps, I just have to learn to stick to it and not panic every other week and buy something else.....


----------



## asoftwhisper (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm using murad's acne complex and it leaves my skin feeling fresh and clean. i have a few breakouts from time to time, and right now, my skin is clear except for one or two small zits (which are going away). murad's acne complex is $30 online, but it's about $60-$80 at sephora &amp; ulta.

as for my makeup, i'm using dermacia's breathable foundation; "Allowing the skin to breathe while increasing oxygen helps eliminate redness, swelling and irritation associated with problem or sensitive skin." you can get it online for about $100, &amp; the package comes with its cleanser and toner.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 5, 2007)

i have pretty moderate acne and have been using proactiv for a while and it stopped working for me as well, so i bought Patricia Wexlers acnostat overnight cream and use it with the proactiv and my skin has gotten sooo much better.. at first i thought it would be to drying, cause i have sensitive skin.. but it was the complete opposite.. its awesome and u should try it.. :roflmao:


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 5, 2007)

the only recommendation i have is SEE A DOCTOR. you can go around and try so many different products but seeing a dermatologist is really helpful!!! they analyze your skin and put you on a medication that is specific to your problem!


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought this was weird when I first heard about it on Oprah, human urine contains your own antibodies which will diminish pimples and cystic acne. Embarrasing and as gross as it sounds, urine is actually completely sterile contrary to popular belief.

Please don't flame me until you try it, it does work.


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 8, 2007)

you have acne scarring from picking pimples. You can try a presecrpition or pro activ lightening lotion. Do they work I have no idea? but you can try them. i have a few red marks but i cover them well with my cover fx makeup so nobody can see them. it would be nice to get rid of them but realistically scarring is pretty much a done deal.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah i have a friend who cousin models and she also puts urine on her face.. and she has nice skin... and yes urine is sterile.. but i know it sounds gross and i personally don't do it..


----------



## dr.lubna zubair (Jan 9, 2007)

salam:

well neutrogena is always best but acne need something more...

AM I right?

Dr.Lubna

Best Product For Acne Is Water Believe Me

Inside And Outside


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 10, 2007)

Acne is a skin disorder which is the result of hormonal imbalance and some substances like the sebaceous glands and hair follicles. Acne is also known by different names such as zits or pimples.

These factors clog the pores and the result is acne. This is mainly found on the various parts of the body such as back, face, shoulders, neck and chest.

This is not treated as a serious health threat but it is considered as a source of emotional distress for some people. Some acne can even cause permanent scarring on the affected areas.

*Causes of Acne *

The cause of acne is unknown but there are some factors which lead to acne. One of the major causes of acne is increase in hormones known as *androgens*. This is caused in both boys and girls during the period of puberty and makes the sebaceous glands enlarge and creates more sebum. Another cause of acne is *heredity* which can be inherited from parents.

*Types of Acne *

There are various types of acne and they are:-


Acne Rosacea
Acne Cosmetica
Acne Vulgaris
Acne Fulminans
Acne Keloidalis Nuchae
Acne Chloracne
Acne Medicamentosa
*Factors that can make Acne Worse *
There are various factors which makes the acne worse and they are:-


Oil obtained from skin products like cosmetics or moisturizers or grease while working in a kitchen
Changing hormone levels in adult women and adolescent girls 2-7 days before their menstrual period starts
Stress
Environmental irritants like high humidity and pollution
Hard scrubbing of the skin
Pressure from tight collars, sports equipment or helmets and tight sports uniforms
*Treatment of Acne *
Acne is treated by dermatologists. The main goal of the treatment is to stop new lesions from forming, heal existing lesions, minimize the psychological embarrassment and stress and prevents scarring.

*Treatment for Whiteheads, Blackheads and Mild Inflammatory Acne *

People suffering from mild acne can use over the counter or prescription topical medicine to treat acne. This medicine is available in various forms like lotions, gels, pads, soaps and creams.

This medicine can be applied directly on the affected areas with acne. There are some side effects also with the use of this medicine such as burning, skin irritation or redness. Some of over the counter topical medicines are:-

*Resorcinol* â€“ 

This is helpful in breaking down the whiteheads and blackheads.

*Benzoyl Peroxide* â€“

It is helpful in reducing production of oil and destroys the bacteria P.acnes.

*Sulfur* â€“ 

It breaks down the whiteheads and blackheads.

*Salicylic Acid* â€“

It also eliminates the shedding of cells which are under the hair follicles.

*Treatment of Moderate and Severe Inflammatory Acne *

This type of acne can be treated with prescription topical medicines like Antibiotics, Retinoids, Tetracycline, Doxycycline and Minocycline and oral medicines like Erythromycin, Clindamycin and Sulfonamides. Some acne is severe which requires a long term treatment like surgery.

There are some surgical treatments such as Dermabrasion or Microdermabrasion, Laser therapy such as Intense Pulsed Light therapy and many more. There are various home remedies also for treating acne which is 100 percent natural and does not contain any artificial preservatives which can reduce acne and acne scars naturally without any pain.

acne


----------



## charkkatz (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a HUGE fan of cetaphil. I use Algera's skincare line. Others that I would highly reccommend are: Murad, and DDF. Don't use clinique as the PH in it has been rumoured to really damage skin. And I've used the toner and can claim it makes my face burn kindof. Also, my acne maintained or worsened from the clinique. I really wouldn't get started with their proucts. DDF is nice though and strong. and i'v heard great things about murad. Try to avoid products with alcohol in them as it's not good for all over skin application.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Jan 12, 2007)

me too!! i love their facial moistuizer!! its awesome. I just used it for a couple of days and i noticed my skin is so much softer and not as dry!!! I LOOOVE IT. i use to use their gental wash or something. cetaphil is prob. the best company either.


----------



## charkkatz (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I know! I love it all. It takes off my eye makeup so easily and doesn't irritate it. I'm doing the makeup artistry for a show right now, and alll of the girls need touchups at intermisssion so I take my cetaphil, sponges, and cotton swabs, and clean clean clean!! But seriously..I'm like a walking advertisment for it...I think I've gotten 6 people to buy it in the past 6 months just by showing them haha.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 13, 2007)

1 tsp of Rose Water (Gulab Jal)

1 tsp Lemon Juice

*Directions:*

Mix equal quantity of lemon juice and rose and make a paste. Apply on face and rinse with water.

Garlic Cloves

*Directions:*

Crush 2-3 garlic cloves and apply it on face on the pimples.

2-3 tsp. Dried Basil Leaves

1 cup Boiling Water

*Directions:*

Boil basil leaves in water and aloe to cool. Now apply with cotton balls.

Orange Peel

Water

*Directions:*

Form a paste of orange peel and water and apply it on affected area.

1 tsp Lemon Juice

1 tsp finely Ground Cinnamon Powder

*Directions:*

Mix the ingredients and apply on affected parts.

3 tblsp of Honey and 1 tsp of Cinnamon Powder

*Directions:*

Make a paste and apply on pimples before sleeping. Wash with warm water in the morning, repeated use for two weeks results in acne free skin.

1 tsp Mint Juice

A pinch of Turmeric Powder

*Directions:*

Apply the mixture of mint juice and turmeric powder on the effected area and rinse with lukewarm water after 15-20 minutes.

8 oz. Water

11 drops of Bee Propolis Extract

*Directions:*

Mix the above ingredients and use on the acne-affected area.

1 tblsp Sandalwood Paste

Rose Water (Gulab Jal) *Directions:*

Apply the mixture of sandalwood paste and rosewater on face and wash with water after 30 minutes.

3 tblsp of Honey

1 tsp of Cinnamon Powder

*Directions:*

Mix the honey and cinnamon powder to form a paste and apply it on the affected area before sleeping. Wash with warm water the next morning. Continue for 2 weeks to see the results.

1 tsp Vinegar

A pinch of Salt

*Directions:*

In a bowl add salt to vinegar. Take some of it in your hands and rub over pimples. After 15-20 minutes rinse with water.

1 tblsp Corn Flour

Egg White

*Directions:*

Mix egg white with corn flour and form a paste.aply it on face and leave it to dry for 1/2 hour. Now dip your hands in warm water and massage your face. Rinse with water to remove the paste from face.

Neem Leaves

A pinch of Turmeric Powder

*Directions:*

Make a paste and apply on affected area.

1 1/2 cups of Hot Water

1/2 tblsp of Boric Powder

*Directions:*

Mix the ingredients to form a solution and press a napkin soaked in this solution on the skin. Repeat it twice. Now carefully remove blackheads using a blackhead remover and sterilized cottonwoo and pat an astringent.

Oatmeal or Almond Powder

Rose Water(Gulab jal )

*Directions:*

Make a fine paste using enough rose water and rub it gently on your face with your finger tips. Allow the paste to dry for 15 minutes and then wash with cold water.

1 tsp Groundnut Oil

1 tsp Fresh Lime Juice

*Directions:*

Mix well and apply on the face to avoid pimples.

Drumstick Pods and Leaves

Fresh Lime Juice

*Directions:*

Mix well to form a fine paste and apply on pimples.

1 Potato, grated.

*Directions:*

Apply the paste on face, especially on problem areas.

Ground Sesame Seeds

Water

*Directions:*

Mix and form a paste and apply it on the face.

Ground Radish Seeds

Water

*Directions:*

Make a paste and apply on problem areas. .

Natural Acne Remedies - Acne Herbal Remedies - Acne Recipes


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for posting Michal.


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

I was on the pill for 6 months or so, I never saw a difference. I have had acne since I was about 15, I am now 20 and still can't get rid of it.


----------



## Insung (Jan 16, 2007)

I got a lots of tips,Thanks


----------



## shar (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello: My name is Shar Acne is not caused by smoking. That is just a myth. Acne is genetic and inherited(either you parents had it, or grandparents). If you have inherited the acne gene by using comedogenic (acne causing) skin care products or cosmetics will make it worse

Hello my name is Shar: If your skin is sensitive I would suggest that you click to the Member Market Place. There is a company there that will help you


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 18, 2007)

yes ahr your you're right acne is not caused by smoking. yes it can be inherited by parents, but it also can be hormonal (around the jawline, chin area around the pulse area of you neck). That's whay its important to use non acnegenic and non comedogenic products and cosmetics.


----------



## sylvester (Jan 19, 2007)

can someone tell me what brands contain glycolic acids? salicylic acid and benzoyl peroxide are too harsh for my skin...


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 19, 2007)

neo strata products contain glycolic acid. these are sold in canada. i dont know if they are sold in the states. go to www.canderm.com or NeoStrata -- Leaders in AHA Skin Care for more info. Avene Cleanance has salicylic acid in it but its a gentle cleanser for sensitive skin.


----------



## sheby (Jan 19, 2007)

i used to have bad ance skin and is pain and reddish. but now my face is clear and smooth already. i used Differin (adapalene gel) and Dermalogica products ( dermal clay cleanser, multi active toner, skin prep scrub, daily microfoliant, gentle cream exfoliant, skin refining masque and hydrating booster ). Well thumbs up for Dermalogica products. Before that i was using Eucerin products but doesnt see the difference much. Then i consult Dermalogica skin therapist. Is recomended to do facial if you have bad ance skin too =)


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

My NP doctor has me drinking fresh lemon juice in a glass of water each morning as a liver support to help my digestive issues. The first week that I was drinking it, the front of my upper thighs got so itchy, I nearly clawed to the point of drawing blood. She told me it was toxins releasing. It lasted about a week and a half and then stopped.


----------



## annicken (Jan 20, 2007)

i dunno how it is other places, but where i live they have a label that also helps you're skin from getting acne. i have been on the pill 4 at least two years, no problem


----------



## ilov3mak3up (Jan 24, 2007)

i can totally agree with you about using proactiv! i used it in the beginning and it helped, but now it doesnt seem to do anything.. now im in search of a new cleanser and makeup..


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

BeautiControl has an awesome line called All Clear. You can check it out at beauticontrol.com I have sold a ton of this to my customers with acne prone skin and for their teenagers too.They all swear by it.


----------



## pinkposies80 (Jan 27, 2007)

i am currently using retina-a and am using the nuva ring. i have tried 3 different bc pills used to "clear" acne and was prescribed different types and antibiotics but nothing really makes anything better. no matter how many over the counter or prescribed medications in never really gets better. but everybody's body is different and reacts different. cetaphil and purpose are good cleansers for sensitive skin. good luck finding something that works well :icon_chee


----------



## shar (Jan 27, 2007)

Clinical Basic Skin Care has a complete line of non-comedogenic (non acne causing) skin care products and a real person to talk and help guide you in clearing up your acne. They are advertising on the Member Market Place. You can also check out their web-site at clinicalbasicskincare.com

Shar


----------



## shivs (Jan 28, 2007)

are you from Iran?


----------



## pinkposies80 (Jan 29, 2007)

la. why are you?


----------



## shivs (Jan 29, 2007)

oh i wasnt talking to you


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

The BEST acne solution is the BP Gel by Dan Kern. It got rid of All my acne within less than 2 months. I was very irritating and drying at first, but after my skin got used to it, it actually prevented my skin from getting dry. It's the BEST Acne Regimen ever!!


----------



## missally (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't have time to read all of this, but I was wondering if there is a reason as to why products will work great for awhile, but then become ineffective? I stick to one cleanser, but once it stops working I switch, and my skin reacts. Is it bad to use a different cleanser each time?


----------



## shar (Feb 6, 2007)

I would suggest personalized help in your skin care at this time. You need personal monitoring to help guide you. Please click on Clinical Basic Skin Care at the top of the page. Fill out a skin analysis and Sharron will help make suggestions to you for clearing up your skin.

Shar


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 14, 2007)

have you tied murad, the acne one? sephora carries it and it is amazing....


----------



## shar (Feb 15, 2007)

Since most everyones skin usually change as the seasons change, what works for you before might not work for your now. You need personalized attention,

( Talking with a real person)along with a skin care product line that is custom blended to how your skin is currently reacting to the weather at that time. It takes 120 days to clear up acne with continuous daily treatment. Acne never takes a vacation, its with you seven days a week, twenty four hours a day.

Shar


----------



## Mia! (Feb 21, 2007)

the best solution i've ever found for my acne is chemical peels. i do a 20% salicylic acid peel (i use the one from Natural Skin Shop - Skin Peel, Vitamin C, Glycolic Acid, Antiaging, Acne, Skin Lightening, Salicylic Acid, Chemical Peel, Facial Peel) along with a 40% lactic acid peel (puredeming.com) once a month and it's cleared up my acne AND acne scars soooo much. then i maintain clarity with PCA skin's clearskin and A&amp;C Synergy Serum. sort of pricey, but it's a total godsend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shar (Feb 21, 2007)

Most individuals skin change as the season's change. Thats why custom blended products that are adjusted to how your skin is reacting at that time work so well. They are made especially for your skin. There is no product waste either. It also nice to have a personal contact with a Esthectian by phone or e-mail blending your products so she can change your formulation or make suggestions to you for your skin

Shar

Glycolic acid peels are wonderful for your face. Usually in a salon they are recommended doing one peel a week for six weeks in a row. Peels work on fine lines, wrinkles, discoloraton, large pores, acne scaring, (from picking) and helps acne to clear up. They are a deeper exfiolant and will give your face a nice beautiful glowing look

Shar


----------



## Subversa (Feb 23, 2007)

I have been using ProActive for quite a while now and have generally been unimpressed.

Lots of good suggestions on here! I am going to have to try something else out.

Lately, I have been giving at-home versions of micro-dermabrasion products (such as Loreal's Refinish), every once in a while. I have noticed some improvement in overall texture and brightness, but not really for my acne.

Anyone know how glycolic acid peels stack up to micro-dermabrasion?

Maybe glycolic acid peels would be better for acne prone skin?


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 23, 2007)

*yes microdermabrasion can worsen acne because it can irritate it.

glycolic peels are great. They dont scratch the skin and it exfoliates chemically not by scrubbers.. yes you can try a glycolic peel. there are many brands around just make sure that its states for acne skin.

* i can't use dermabrasion myself it irritates and makes my skin bad.

also try an acne system cleanser toner and treatment.

-ex- avene cleaneance

-neo strata oily/acne line, but the treatment thats comes with these lines wear them at night unless you dont wear makeup in the day, you can wear it in the day too.

*when using glycolic acids/AHA's you need sun protection during the day beacuse its exfoliating your skin. you don't want to end up with brown spots.


----------



## Subversa (Feb 23, 2007)

Many thanks for the informative reply, biancazentena.

Ive been using Bare Escentuals for a while now. I think my skin has done a little better with mineral powders rather than liquid foundation that settles into it, but I am not really sure.

- Anyone out there prefer something different for their acne prone skin or feel that BE fuels the problem? (I have seriously pale skin, so it has been difficult to find many foundations with complimentary shades.)

BE /does/ tend to dry my skin out even more, which I know can result in more breakouts.

- Does anyone have any suggestins for a good moisterizer?


----------



## biancazentena (Feb 23, 2007)

a good moisturizer that is rich, but does not cause acne or has preservatives like parabens and is lanolin free is cliniderm cream.

cetaphil is a good cleanser for sensitive skin, but remmeber it doesnt clean your skin well enough if you wear a lot of makeup and cetaphil does not clear up your skin. it's to be used a s a mild cleanser when using acne treatments


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

a supermodel said she use nelson acne gel n it works well 4 her


----------



## Char1ie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone...I'm a newbie to this forum

I agree that Cetaphil is great, I use it in the morning as a gentle cleanser. But at night when I need to wash off makeup I use Paula's Choice One Step Face Cleanser, it's fantastic.

Most of my products are Paula's Choice, which you order over the net, definately worth a try. They're not designed to treat acne as such, but they are fragrance and colour free, and they specialise in anti-irritant forumulations. I found that one of the main reasons acne looks so bad is that heaps of the products advertised for acne actually irritate pimples and make them red and inflamed, that's been my experience.

Try them out, I didn't like their sunscreen (too greasy) but that's the only product I've ever thought below amazing.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 1, 2007)

lain: paula's choice ?...


----------



## Char1ie (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Savvy

I can't post a link so I'll try to get away with this - cosmeticscop. Just add www infront and .com at the end. Or you can just google paula's choice and lots of things will come up. The founder is Paula Begoun. If you go to the homepage, they have links to other countries websites including Australia, Europe, Asia etc.


----------



## bodyart (Mar 7, 2007)

I have been using Rice Cleanser and Retinol Intense from Chantecaille and my skin has not looked better in years. They also have a new Clay mask that just came out that I love but to be honest, it is EXPENSIVE and being a father with children (not even a woman) it is hard to pay for the skincare!


----------



## cluelessblonde (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey guys Ive got a killer spot at the moment and clean and clear and neutrogna are too harsh on my skin.... its got no white top its just big and red! How can I get rid of it quick?!


----------



## waynice (Mar 12, 2007)

Desperate:

I had OK skin.. with some pimples here and there. Went for dermalogica's facial sessions (where they prick and squeeze) and used their full range of products recommended by the beautician lady boss (in Malaysia. Saloon: Laveda).

Was promised visible improvements in skin after 5 sessions. I am at my 7th.. and since I took my "before" photo.. my current photo.. when compared is a shock. I was so much WORSE than before!

I should have noticed the signs.. when she squeesed ONE pimple.. and within a few days.. they suddenly multiply. Was told that is.. normal..

my face now.. is in a really bad condition. And the dermalogica beautician still asked me to sign up for more facial packages when she cant even deliver what she promised earlier on.

My skin now is outbreaking non stop. with pus filled pimples.

What should I do?


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the physiogel cleanser.

I use 2.5 % benzac when i've got acne.


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 28, 2007)

ditto!:ill:


----------



## Deannarobbins (Mar 31, 2007)

the pill made my skin alot worse


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 1, 2007)

For birth control I've used loestrin, microgestin, &amp; the nuvaring, they have all cleared me up 100%, I got off of bc last October to try to get pregnant &amp; have been struggling with my acne again so bad.


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 3, 2007)

any suggestions for scars?


----------



## kajungurll (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello,

I have found the Aveeno Clear complexion to be very effective. I used proactiv as well, and it didn't work all the time. Aveeno has a whole line of Clear Complexion cleansers, and acne lotions, including a tube of blemish remover. I hope this helps for you if you try it.

Kajungurll

Hello,

Aveeno blemish remover works great. If it is for more severe scarring like a cut, Maderma is recommended by physicians. I hope this helps.

Kajungurll


----------



## mojojovie (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I used the Aveeno clear complexion line for a while, but I didn't know that the clear complexion line had a scar remover. I will definitely try it.

Thanks


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 19, 2007)

I was on the pill for awhile, it never really helped me, but when my DR. switched me to the shot [every 3 months] my face really cleared up &amp; I only have occasional problems now with breakouts [usually stress related].


----------



## charish (Apr 19, 2007)

it did nothing but cause problems for me, and my skin. but they do have one for people w/acne, i had a friend who use to use it. i guess it worked. but i haven't seen her in yrs.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 24, 2007)

Me too! My acne was totally gone while I was on bc &amp; since I quit using it in November my skin is totally out of control. I am still praying it will settle down eventually, but so far it's not. If you find anything that helps please let me know!

I know that proactiv sells a skin lightening lotion that's supposed to help fade scars like that. You can also try mederma &amp; scar zone. Don't know how well they work though.

I see alot of people complaining about side effects of birth control. One important thing to remember is to tough it out for the first 3 months &amp; after that side effects usually subside.


----------



## alexxa (Apr 29, 2007)

mojojovie, I have the same problem: acne scars..try using sth with glicolyc acid, salycilic acid, that exfoliate the skin..I've understood that Mama Lotion would also be good for this problem, you can give it a search. I think that Paula's Choice has great products, with very good ingredients, you can also learn a lot about ingredients from her site..the lotion with 2%BHA is also good for this problem..

goo luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kokil (May 3, 2007)

u`ll never know what medication reacts in what way in ur body.u will have to eat it and find out.


----------



## tetchieganda (May 30, 2007)

maybe the aesthetician is not doing the right extraction method...sorry. but if the extraction is not done properly, bacteria may spread in your skin. therefore , producing more pimples.

but it could also be purging? what type of treatment did you avail?


----------



## smiley_92 (Jun 9, 2007)

i've heard Neutrogena is good for acne. don't bother with clearasil. it says it gets rid of spots and in 3 days and i've been using it as instructed since monday and it's now saturday and the spot on my cheek still smiles tauntingly at me whenever i look in the mirror lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 9, 2007)

antibiotic cream prescribed by my doctor is the only thing that's worked for me.


----------



## larathevampire (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, because my acne was so bad and nothing I tried got rid of it (Neutrogena, Clearasil, Avon, Avene [expensive cleanser made with French spring water] and I don't know what else) my mother took me ot the doctor. She put me on an antibiotic, and for the most part I don't get many new pimples (unless stress-related). She also gave me a prescription for Differin Cream, which also helped.

Now I just have scarring... But I'm using some Avon Clearskin daily blemish something lotion and it seems to be helping... Just thought I'd share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I suggest going to a doctor or a dermatologist for persistent acne. They'll know what works...

Good luck with your acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Lara


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 17, 2007)

i have a BP acne cream that works like wonders

the name is very long i dunno which part is the real name but here it is :

"Maximum Strength vanishing cream Acne Treatment cream"

cantonese name:

"美國基栢強力暗瘡膏"


----------



## taurusgirl30 (Jun 21, 2007)

I notice when I drink soda, my skin breaks out terribly after a week or so .... if I stop drinking SODA my skin clears up , its amazing! also i take GNC hair, skin and nails and that seems to clear my skin up too!


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm allergic to Proactiv because of the Benzoil. I found out the hard way by using the product on a Monday morning right before I went to school for the first time. I started scratching and my friends told me it was bad. So I drove home at lunch and was shocked to see my whole face mcdonalds kind of red... it was really badddddddddd.

So I ended up using acne pads.... which stoped working after a while. THEN Clinique came out with the 3-Step solution... which was a Face wash, exfoliating lotion, and balancing cream. It helped my skin so much... it gives you nice clean skin and it helps with (non serious acne). Going to a department store (like macys or younkers) they ask you questions to which kind (mild, sensitive ect.) if 3-step works for you.


----------



## kakoy (Jun 23, 2007)

Proactive never worked for me.

The problem is when I do clear up, my scars take forever to leave. So, is there a way to eliminate the scars faster.


----------



## spion1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had problems with acne all my life. I am 35 yrs old, it should have stopped by now. I used Proactive and it worked for a while, and then stopped. I have heard this happen many times. The only things I have found to consistently work are natual products like hydrosols and essential oils. the problem is you have to find the right combination. You might want to try L'Bri Pure &amp; Natural. They are natural and have worked for me better than anything else.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 25, 2007)

laser !but its pricy in US in HK its cheaper !! i m going to do it sometime in my life. i m pale and so i got pigment on my face easily and theyre not freckle like too but patches ! so!!


----------



## vtmom (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone here tried sulfur soap? I actually quite like it. I first ordered it online from Joesoef Skincare, then found out it's sold at Harris Teeter. Eventhough we don't have one of them 'round here in the boondocks, my son's girlfriend lives a couple of hours away in civilization and actually works at one in the summer when she's home from school. When he was over there a couple of weeks ago, I got him to pick me up another bar. It's supposed to be somewhat drying, but I actually find it normalizing. I am a little tight after I wash with it (I only use it at night), but nothing I can't handle.


----------



## vtmom (Jun 27, 2007)

I find it helps with both, YMMV. Plus I love the rich, soft lather it creates - feels yummy while I'm washing.


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Try rotating products that worked for you in the past once you start breaking out. Sometimes our skin build tolerance to the ingredients in one particular product so it stops working.


----------



## r0byn (Jun 28, 2007)

ive just started using the dermalogica brand of products for acne-prone skin...so far so good! it doesn't dry my skin out either which is a problem i have with a lot of other lines.


----------



## agatapas (Jul 1, 2007)

I started to have terrible acne when I tuned 29, in fact the dermatologists din't know how to help me. Finally I found my routine, starting from AHA acids and microdermabrasion. My skin is beautiful right now but it cost me a lot, right now I use:

- Zorac with terazotene or A-ret with tretoin (I don't use them every day to avoid massive peeling)

- I recently started to use salicic acid serum (which I prepare myself), which is just terrific, not my idea the formula was made by my friend.

- I use high SPF sunscreens every day.

- try to find ideal mineral makeup,

- I do not buy any creams, I make them myself.

The effect is visible, I'm getting more and more compliments, but sometimes it's really hard. Retinoids can cause irritation and skeen peeling and than the life is not so nice. I have to use them while when I stop, my acne comes back. Hopefully with time my face starts to be more resistant to retinoids, and ther be no so much peeling and irritation.


----------



## pearling (Jul 3, 2007)

My dermatologist prescribed me with acne cream (Differin and Eryacne) and they worked wonders. And now I just keep using anti-acne cleansers and moisturisers. But the scars are still quite prominent ..


----------



## anangel (Jul 6, 2007)

I had bad skin for quite sometime- like 10+ years, but it's under controll at this point.

Some of it could be age, but I found between birth control, Retin-A, Purpose gentle liquid cleanser, and glycolic acid peels (I use a 10% peel every other day) I do pretty well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite moisturizer is Complex 15; no fragrance, no oil, just pure moisture- though very hard to find in my area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Much lucky to anyone still fighting acne- my best advice- don't frickin' pick at your face!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone knows whats best with pitted scars?!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 6, 2007)

Savvy, pitted scars are not usually helped with by topicals, though injectable fillers have been helpful to people, but are not permanent. Scars are best treated when they are in the HEALING phase, not after the fact. The best thing for you to do is go to a dermatologist and discuss what might be a good option for you if it bugs you so much =)

Anyway, I have found sulfer helps my skin tremendously. I have an allergy to BP and cannot use it without my face swelling. I use Prascion cleanser (with the sulfer) Clindamycin and Differin (topicals) and it keeps my mild, yet persistent acne at bay.

In any case, for women, there is a drug called Spironolactone (Speer-oh-no-lack-tone) which has been used for the treatment of acne, thought it was developed in part to help women with PCOS. Accutane, a drug used for acne was developed orginally to help cancer patients. Spiro, unlike accutane does not have horrible side effects and can be prescribed by a derm or gyn. I am just throwing that out there for you ladies who want another option other than accutane! (Like me, haha) Just another FYI, the birth control Yasmin, contains 25mg of Spiro.


----------



## nancynds (Jul 21, 2007)

best drug store product has to be clearasil ultra, it really does work


----------



## shar (Jul 21, 2007)

Glycolic acid peels along with glycolic acid will help diminish the scaring with continuous use. A seperate spf is a must to prevent future discoloration! If the pitted scars are deep you might want to visit your dermatologist and let them give you a few suggestions. There are two lazer procedures that can be done resulting in less visible scarring. I don't know if they will be covered by insurance? Three or more treatments may be required for you to obtain acceptable improvement

Shar


----------



## ch0c0late (Jul 30, 2007)

does anybody know any good products to clear or prevent white heads?


----------



## shar (Jul 30, 2007)

Whiteheads is a accumulation of dead, keratinized cells and sebaceous matter trapped beneath the skin. They look like small grains of sand under the skin. By getting a facial that includes extractions the esthetician will extract them for you. Your dermatologist can do this also. The area should be treated with a BHA (salicylic acid) along with a good (non-comedogenic) facial wash and cleansing beads that have BPO in them.

Shar


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 30, 2007)

acnefree seems to work


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

I futilly tried so many acne treatments over the last few years (adult acne). Some would work for a while, then they would stop working. I finally had to drag myself to the dermatologist who put me on a gel (Differin) at night and a cream (Benzaclin) during the day, and finally I am acne free now for the past 6 months.

Jo


----------



## stacycal88 (Jul 31, 2007)

i have a quick question. im gettiing a mole removed on my face on the 9th and i dont want to have much of a scar. i will use mederma, but does anyone know of any other tricks to avoid bad scarring??


----------



## joflo723 (Jul 31, 2007)

I just had a mole removed from my face last year (my Cindy Crawford mole...I used to love it but it just got too big! lol). I think the #1 key is having a really good dermatologist that knows what he/she's doing. Better yet, a plastic surgeon, but my derm. is great and she did a great job. Even without makeup you can barely tell anything was ever there. I didn't use any kind of treatments afterwards...which is why I believe that it's all in how good the person removing it is.

Good luck!

Jo


----------



## sunnymizangie (Aug 6, 2007)

I have found that Natures Cure, the vanishing cream n' pills are very helpful with clearing the skin. I really like it, and it doesn't irritate my skin. It's very gentle and natural (note the Nature). So try this and I hope that it works for ya.


----------



## Oh_no_not_this_ (Aug 12, 2007)

I use Acne Free its like proactiv but better and you can find it at places like

Target or Walgreens. I've had bad skin for awhile but this cleared iup all my acne and smoothed out my uneven skin.


----------



## LOVEBIRDS (Aug 14, 2007)

My Skin is very dry and sensetive, the best cleanser for my skin that fixed my problem is cetaphil gental cleanser with its lotion, so give it a try.


----------



## pokie (Aug 19, 2007)

^yep, Cetaphil is great! (and cheap, so i don't feel bad about spending more money on things like moisturizer)


----------



## kitsune89 (Aug 26, 2007)

I had bad acne before and nothing would work so I went to a Dermatologist. He gave me prescription stuff and it worked wonders. Right now I just take a birth control called Yasmin. It has helped me out a lot.


----------



## Lenore (Aug 27, 2007)

when i was on ortho tri cyclin i never had acne. I have always wanted to try cetaphil i will have to get some.


----------



## foxybronx (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used everything from Retin A, Tazaroc, Doryxl, Proactiv, Murad.. An all natural regime of Desert Essence Tea Tree facial cleanser, with aloe vera everything worked temporarily

Right now i am on Spironolactone, Solydn (antibiodic), Rosula Face Wash, and Differin Gel. Its working so far..


----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

benzoyl peroxide really works for me no matter what brand name it is.


----------



## soso13004 (Sep 10, 2007)

Use Vichy Norma Derm ! i don't know if you know this cream . But what it is sure is that your acnÃ© will diseapear!!!

for me , i put Vichy during 2 weeks , and my problem diseapared!!!!

the price is about 10 dollars !! and it is very good


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

ProActiv worked for me while I was using it.

Then I ran out, and I've used alot of face washes..

But acne keeps coming. I don't wanna be dependent on ProActiv though.

My only advice: Don't use it! Then you can't go back to normal acne products.

At least this was the case for me.


----------



## hanabi (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions for targeting huge pimples? I don't have acne per say, but every few weeks I'll get huge zits either on my nose or chin and makeup cannot hide these hideous 3d things! Any reccomendation gels or creams for pimples?


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 22, 2007)

girls...i have this problem. its not a pimple. but...its like lil bumps....under the skin. tiny ones. is that the one they say cause from the cosmetics im wearing. and i have uneven skin. oh my...please help...


----------



## akimat001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also suffer from adult acne one culprit is the cosmetic ingredient isopropyl myristate. Read your labels if you have anything with this ingredient stop using it. Also, streer clear of cleansers, hair products that contain lanolin.

As far as face products, nothing has helped more than the antibiotic from the dermatologist, tazorac and using AMBI (since I am AA I am not certain how your skin will react but it has worked wonders for me)

Good luck!

Oh yeah, Burts Bee has a tea tree blemish stick that works wonders, remember nothing is instant except the sh** we put in the microwave....Cetaphil is a great cleanser until you can see a dermatologist.

I am giving up the squares!!


----------



## electricgurl (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey I use sonya dakar and I think its great. Its pricey, to but to me its worth it, because I've tried virtually everything and I have such a hard time maintaining clear skin!


----------



## Kathrynrlao (Oct 6, 2007)

i recently started having acne at 26. i din't have much when i was a teenager. benzoyl peroxide made my acne marks even darker. differin made my skin really dry.


----------



## jade3399 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use witchhazel as a toner and Neutrogena acne products containing salicyc acid. One very important thing is to wash your face in the morning and at night. Never go to sleep wearing makeup. Hope this helps.


----------



## waterlily777 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey there....im having the same problem. BP....makes my acne darker. i stay away from products which have BP.

can anyone.....give me more feedback on this product. thanx. and......also any links or websites i can see...about this product.


----------



## imnewbie (Oct 8, 2007)

im so struggling with my acne! any tips?


----------



## waterlily777 (Oct 9, 2007)

what product you're using now?


----------



## lummerz (Oct 17, 2007)

If your skin is easily irritated ..have you thought about Aveeno Ultra Calming Moisturizing Cream? It may help.

As far as pimples go, Sonya Dakar Drying Potion works really well. I've been using it for just over a year now..and i love it!

You could try Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash or Cetaphil?


----------



## sHaHbaik (Oct 23, 2007)

cleanse ur face b4 sleep..


----------



## jakk-attakk (Oct 30, 2007)

You know im in my twenties now and honestly cant remember a time when i DIDNT have acne! its not fun and i tried everything to get rid of it.

then one day i was in a shopping centre and this guy tried to pitch me some stuff he was selling, i wasnt really sure but .. ok i'll admit it.. he was gorgeous so i hung around to find out what it was lol.

he told me to exfoliate twice a day and wash with black mud from the dead sea face soap. i swear on my own life my skin was 150% better within a week. its the only thing that has ever worked for me and i'll never use anything else again.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Clean Pore, Cleanser/Mask by Neutrogena.


----------



## cstrait12 (Nov 1, 2007)

you should try Paula's choice it is amazing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 1, 2007)

I tried Cetaphil, and I was still breaking out.

I just started using Pond's cleanser, Sea Breeze and Pond's moisturizer for extra dry skin and my acne's improving

Weird, huh...


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 5, 2007)

I just purchased Dan's acne kit (2.5% BP) over at acne.org ... I'll keep everyone updated with results


----------



## banoota (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great info


----------



## mahvalous1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have found that it depends on your age as to what will work for you. I found a product line for mature skin called Epionce, and it works great for my 42 year old face. I was having monthly breakouts, mostly on my chin and it was devastating. Might seem shallow to some, but when you are my age all I could think about that that giant zit on my chin. Kinda like the elephant in the room, only this was on my face. Since I started using this 6 months ago, I have only had a handful of zits. I also found that when I start to get one, I use Boudreaux's Butt Paste on it...it is for diaper rash but it works amazingly on zits...don't know how it works on the diaper rash though...


----------



## xJula (Nov 11, 2007)

Drinking lots of water and getting enough sleep usually do the trick for my acne


----------



## theunrealtruth (Nov 24, 2007)

I heard toothpaste helps...Is this true?


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 25, 2007)

I've heard about toothpaste too

My skin breaks out randomly, it's very annoying!!

I also suffer from really dry skin

At the moment i'm using clearasil cleanser and a random exfoliator and Nivea Moisturiser since my Clinique onbe has ran out

Any tips?


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

I've used toothpaste overnight on my zits before, it sometimes works on drying up stubborn ones and sometimes doesn't. And i definitely wouldn't use it on sensitive areas or really dry skin, cause it can be pretty irritating to your skin.

The best thing I've used so far is Neutrogena Acne Stress Control scrub. The only reason i stopped using it was because my skin is too sensitive to use a scrub every day. The same thing comes in a normal cleanser, i think i'm going to try that after i use up what i'm using now. The 3-in-one toner from the same line is really good too.


----------



## dngreenwood (Dec 3, 2007)

I use sulfur soap as well at night. I love it, def. cuts down on my breakouts. The one I use is spanish GRISI SOAP SULFUR / AZUFRE. I may have to try out the Trader Joes brand because this one is a little too scented for me.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 4, 2007)

i discovered lemon essential oil could be used on oily skins, and just a drop of it on a pimple is really effective. i put a drop in my masks too.


----------



## Nat2Suite (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of Oil of Olay deep cleansing face wash and oil of olay toner and definately Boots Quick thinking 4 in 1 wipes it gets ALL of my makeup off in one swipe


----------



## blonde bomb (Dec 9, 2007)

I really suggest fish oil pills. They have anti-inflammatory properties. I've added them to my diet daily and my skin has cleared 200%!!!


----------



## liekomgz (Dec 25, 2007)

I use Clindoxyl Gel. (sp?) It was prescribed by my doctor, so i dont think you can get it 'over the counter'. Its AMAZING, If your having trouble with acne, you should mention it to your doctor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farahm (Dec 28, 2007)

Informaive!


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 31, 2007)

That's right. Fish oil capsules are good for overall health and for providing relief in inflammatory conditions like cystitis. Recommended!


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 3, 2008)

> To quickly answer your questions, the best over-the-counter treatment I've found is Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment.
> 
> I love this stuff!!!!


----------



## lienny (Jan 6, 2008)

where do you get these, do you need a prescription or something?


----------



## Pri (Jan 15, 2008)

ive been breaking out a lot lately. maybe its what im eating


----------



## Solimar (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think what you are eating is contributing to your skin so much. A lot of people's acne problems are really hormone related, especially if you are a woman. Women experience a lot of the characteristic symptoms of hormonal acne, such as getting breakouts when on their period or PMSing, developing acne after the teenage years, etc.

Breaking out a lot can be due to different products you use, hormone fluctuations, stress, etc. Most people will tell you that food is not the cause of acne, really.


----------



## sarahh4ever (Jan 16, 2008)

try acne free. it works


----------



## soap117 (Jan 29, 2008)

oil cleaning method.. does it work for acne?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 29, 2008)

i love murad . also my friedn had me try mario bedescu on the spot zit stuff and its awesome. it literally drys it over night.


----------



## loci (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the food you take does contribute to the acne on your face and body.

If I eat a lot of fries and spicy stuff, the acne grows really bad on me.

On the otherhand if I eat lots of veges and fruits especially bitter melons and watermelons, it really help.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 30, 2008)

Food is defiantly a factor for me. If I drink hot chocolate, I will get a bump or two or three or four! caffeine and fatty food kill my skin!


----------



## Samara25 (Jan 30, 2008)

Do any of you guys seem to get more acne in the coz i do .. my skin is lovely in the summer and it goes Crazy in the Winter months ..Ive statred taking starflower and evening primose oil .. my skin seems to have improved this winter i have fewer breakouts ,when i do get a break out i can feel it and i use some pure lavender oil just a dot or so and i use the bottom of a spoon to calm the heat that comes out the dam spot!!! it seems to go down 2

xx


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 4, 2008)

Do they cause any side effects? I have heard not all fish oil capsules are effective.


----------



## Jack (Feb 6, 2008)

Apply a mixture of turmeric and neem on the face.
A mixture of crushed mint leaves and oats will reduce pimples. Leave this for 20 minutes and wash it with warm water.
Mix thick curd, turmeric and two drops of oil. Apply on the face.
Crush garlic and take the juice and apply it on the face daily to reduce pimples
Make a paste with sandal wood and turmeric and apply it on the face


----------



## Solimar (Feb 6, 2008)

The sun actually can help clear up your skin, which is why a lot of people have less skin issues in the summer. Of course you need to be careful, since what helps you can also hurt you.

This winter I have started using Tea Tree Oil, and it's amazing for me.

PS. Love your name, my name is Samara as well =P


----------



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2008)

the sun will temporarily dry out your skin, resulting in less pimples and less oily skin, yes, but it won't last, this is why people have a pizza face in september:rotfl:. using a sunscreen will allow you to avoid that drawback and enjoy the sun without any worry.


----------



## Jack (Feb 7, 2008)

*Acne*

This is literally too much heat - your face has become a volcano just to let it out! Try mung bea, seagrass, seaweed, Chinese hawthorn (shan zha), Job's tears (yi yi ren), and purple sage (dan shen). Avoid spicy foods, greasy foods, and fried foods. Try some raw vegetables, too.


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 9, 2008)

cleanse...tone...mosturise...just find a regime that you like for oily skin and stick with it...the key...as with any beauty regime...is to not be sporadic.

I like 'Yves Roche' for pore regulation as well as 'be fine'...you can get that at your local cvs.

also...do a mask treatment every other/3rd day...and eat well...

battle the oil!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 9, 2008)

drink 2 litres of water a day, exfoliate twice a day and wash your face with black mud from the dead sea face soap. i had acne from the age of about 11 through to 22 and tried everything, was just about to give up all hope when a clinique specialist recommended exfoliating then some random guy stopped me in the street and told me that black mud soap would help my acne (very embarrassing but it worked so i'll forgive him!)


----------



## magosienne (Feb 9, 2008)

really ? i should give it a try, i've heard of that mud more than once.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah you can buy it online its not expensive just google it. it really does work brilliantly. i recommend it to absolutely everyone who asks how i cleared my acne up so quickly. my skin feels soooooo clean and smooth after i've used it.


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 13, 2008)

i buy it from here

Dead Sea Black Mud Soap, Finders International, UK

i cant rave about this stuff enough. i had pretty serious acne and pretty gross skin but after roughly a week of the water/exfoliate/soap routine i was getting compliments all over the place about how clear my skin was and now i would never use anything else. i hope it works for you guys as well as it worked for me!


----------



## afrillisdark (Feb 14, 2008)

benzoyle peroxide, salicylic acid, and sulfer are your friends


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 14, 2008)

benzoyl peroxide cleared up my skin once (but it took a bit of getting used to! first time i used it i felt like someone had taken a blow-torch to my face!) but it didnt last, its like i built up some kind of immunity to it and it stopped working lol.


----------



## Johanna (Feb 16, 2008)

My tips:

cleansing: when using make-up, first massage olive oil onto your skin as long as you wish. Then using an alcohol-free cleanser (and maybe a silicone-free like Korres) wash off the olive oil.

toner: nothing too drying, maybe one for sensitive skin. Witch-hazel floral water is a good toner.

day moisturizer: silicone-free moisturizer with SPF

night time moisturizer: I use every other night differin (from my doctor) and every other night camelia seed oil. If there is pimples, use little tea tree oil on them.

scrub: dermalogica's microfoliant and paula's BHA gel

specials: Sauna, protecting skin from the sun and Montagne Jeunesse skin treat masks are very good for acne skin. Lumene's masks are good too. Remember to drink 1.5 litres of water and maybe some of it in green tea or white tea


----------



## mystars (Feb 20, 2008)

The greatest success I had with getting rid of acne was to stop using harsh skin products and makeup. I started using a vitamin C based skincare line called Nature's Dermatology and mineral makeup. No harsh chemicals, lots of water and no soda. That really worked for me...less is definitely more.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

i agree you should try to not wear makeup as much as possible cos the chemicals in it wont help but i wouldnt wear mineral makeup back then cos i needed pretty heavy coverage. (which obviously blocked pores and didnt help my cause any!)


----------



## micheldk (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice thread - although, can't say I read all 331 replies


----------



## Nubia (Mar 11, 2008)

I use benza-clin, a perscription my doctor recommended.. it did wonders for my face. I'm African American, and it ligthened dark brown spots left from former pimples... It was my best friend! My face was clearere than ever....

Now, it's been 2years and it seemed to have lost its umph... I ordered Proactiv, about 1week ago- hopefully I'll be happy with the results.


----------



## micheldk (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a heads up: I mamaged to get rid of my acne with this acne treatment guide!


----------



## ember (Mar 16, 2008)

wow reading most of these posts can help me with my problems as well...i think i got to look for some of these products and try them myself, and hopefully they will also work for me...*fingers-crossed*...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamlisa (Mar 20, 2008)

I totally agree! Proactiv opens up pores so that it can harshly clean then but it has left me with huge ugly pores!!! Someone please tell me what I should do to reduce pore size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About acne, I use prescriptions Benzoyl Peroxide 5% in gel apply to problem areas, and also Clindamycin T liquid, it is an antibiotic that kills bacteria , is also used for various other health problems. After using this duo I have controlled flareups and heat bumps.


----------



## soniababonia456 (Mar 28, 2008)

Theres Difirin Gel i had such bad acne like 4 years ago and now i dont i only use it now once a day and not twice. but it is something you get from a dermatologist.


----------



## BrownSugar (Apr 11, 2008)

Ask your doctor about Diane 25. It worked really well for me. It is especially formulated for women with acne who also want the benefits of birth control or just to control acne. I recommend!


----------



## aney (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been taking Roaccutane for 4months now and my skin never looked better. I'm just sorry I didn't start taking it earlier!


----------



## brunettebarbie (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi

I have had acne for years now and nothing seems to have been able to shift it until i brought a beautyskin acne lamp, ive used it for three months every day and my acne is gone! Seriously, completely gone, it is completely natural aswell so it involves no drugs or topicals. Maybe you could try that?

x


----------



## SocialDgirl (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been using Rober Murad's acne clearing system. It's awesome. Not only is my acne clearing up, my skin in general looks MUCH healthier.


----------



## brunettebarbie (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh thats brilliant. Bet you feel a lot happier!


----------



## greenfairy218 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean about acne treatments not working anymore. Neutrogena products with SALICYLIC ACID in them have worked for me for 10 years now. I've tried other brands and my skin does not respond to them like Neutrogena. They come in the orange packaging, not the purple or blue. Just try that and I know it will work for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazmina11 (May 2, 2008)

heard lotsa good things on the aspirin mask, but i haven't tried it myself yet


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

i second that, it's the best stuff you can find in supermarkets againt acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it's the orange packaging, the "Visibly clear" range. i especially like the 2 in 1 tube, it's a daily cleanser and a mask. be careful with the scrub, if you have a sensitive skin you may want to use a tiny amount, it's a bit too harsh IMO.


----------



## breathless (May 4, 2008)

the ONLY thing that works for me is just a plain ole' dove bar. unscented of course. at least twice a day. sometimes three, but that never happens.


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2008)

i've found a soap at an indian store, it contains something like 18 herbs and apparently is good for skins "with problems". i'll tell you more about it once i've tried it.


----------



## Pinkmochi88 (May 5, 2008)

I've had acne since i was 8 years old from baby bumps to cystic acne in highschool, i went to a dermatologist for 12 years every 2 weeks for 12 freaking years.

Here was my routine all of them are prescription

Morning:

Ovace face wash

Benzaclin cream

Neutrogena spf

Afternoon:

Frequently blotted my face

Evening:

Ovace face wash

Mixture of tazorac and differin on my face

Cetaphil moisturisure

It didnt work, none if it worked after using it religiously.

My skin is now crystal clear, i lived in hawaii and then at 18 i moved to new jersey for college and i guess the weather there cleared up my skin immensely and i also went on orthotrycyclin lo birth control pills.


----------



## sarah666 (May 10, 2008)

Id recomend the boots botanics range. It cleared up my acne, and didnt iitate my sensitive skin.

DON'T use harsh products because it will jus iritate ur acne, try gentil products that work with your skin, like cliniques extra mild soap, its gentil cleansing will clear your skin but wont dry it out or iritate.

Always tone our skin, id recomend, either clinique anit blemish solutions but for a nicer price botanics pore perfecting toner works a treat for me.

Also clean and clear sopt treatment wand is great to zap those zits but i wouldnt recomend for all over acne.


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2008)

i've tried an indian (ayurvedic) soap called Medimix i found at an indian store. i accidentally overhead it was good, lol.

anyway, i've tried it on my face and so far, so good. it clears up the acne, or at least i don't have more pimples on my face. it seems to be drying if left too much time on the face, but it's good, and it also doesn't melt as my alep soap does.


----------



## sweet67 (May 25, 2008)

I used to use proactiv and it didn't work for me. I started using a product called sensiclear. I heard about on the TV show "The Janice ****inson Modeling Agency". I've been using it for a week now and I'm already seeing improvement on my skin. It's a good product one i would definitely recommend.:yaya:


----------



## *Melody* (May 28, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, and just wanted to say thanks for this thread! I've been using Proactiv as well, but it hasn't been working very well for me as of late. Now I've got 18 pages of acne tips to read through! LOL.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 1, 2008)

I have very oily skin lately. I like the sound of black mud dead see soap...do you think it will help with oily skin?? Sounds great!

I found a site to order different natural soaps.... one is with black mud, another is acne soap with dead sea minerals.. hmm I don't know.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm. although i haven't used it, i'd say you can use black mud, but more as a face mask/body wrap. it will "absorb" all the impurities and excess oil and take them away when you rinse it.

my indian soap gave me pimples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 1, 2008)

That sucks, do you know for sure it's the soap? Maybe it's a cream of foundation?

I am always confused when I get a pimple....is it my new makeup...is it my moisturizer what I bought a week ago...:11dh:are my hormones the cause...stress....or should I throw away me new expensive concealer grrr, you know what I mean?! :icon_scratch:


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

my exams were finished so i ruled out stress and i haven't changed any stuff but my soap. after a few days i switched back to my alep soap and the pimples disappeared pretty quickly.


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

Accutane is a LIFE SAVER!!! it totally cleared me up. sooo worth it!


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

Anything with benzoyl peroxide will work for me.


----------



## Yola (Jun 29, 2008)

I can say that Neutrogena's anti acne soap did wonders for keeping my skin clear in my adolescent years.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 30, 2008)

Is it okay to use benzylperoxide after my acne cyst is gone but there is still a obvious red mark? Does this help to the skin to get it clear?


----------



## dfrie8 (Jul 7, 2008)

proactive has cured me. just gets a bit pricey


----------



## valleygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

I take very goood care of my face and I wash it every day, but someone I always get acne when Im stressed out, does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 25, 2008)

Stress can be a culprit of acne, unfortunately. It happens to me too!


----------



## valleygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ChristinaD I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## silkybeauties (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont they have like a free trial? I think my sister keep switching her name to keep getting free trial..


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

The Neutrogena rapid clear gel and the pads are working well for me right now, along with the ROC microdermabrasion kit. My acne scars are fading


----------



## rome (Sep 10, 2008)

Its all about CONFIDENCE. Believe you're awesome, beautiful and fabulous.....and we'll all believe with you. Just think "Im fabulous....and you're lucky to even get my attention"...then girls will flock to you. eg. Pretend you drive a S550 mercedes, live in a big old mansion and girls are lucky you even give them the time of day.....we'll be so intrigued.

Look at Seal (Heidi Klums hubby)...he has all those scars but women still find him drop-dead gorgeous.....like they say "Fake it til you believe it".

If all else fails.......go work hard and get the dough dude.....you know most women love men with money.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 22, 2010)

Omg, I LOVE the asprin mask! It is a LIFE saver! It keeps my skin feeling soft and it greatly reduces my acne flareups! (even though it seems continuous..)


----------



## sally04 (Jan 26, 2010)

I like proactiv. You just have to find one just right for you. I had to get the one that is for sensitive skin but it helps clears up pimples. You just got to stick with it to see improvement.


----------



## alexdo (Jan 26, 2010)

Go for some home remedies and natural treatments for acne, which help to reduce acne from your skin and provides a healthy skin.


----------



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 26, 2010)

I have somewhat dry and sensitive skin and feel like a lot of the over the counter acne treatments just irritate my skin. I even bought a clarisonic and used it daily hoping that would help but I didn't have any improvement. My skin isn't that bad I guess but it is very uneven so I guess I would say it is acne- lots of small red bumps on chin and cheeks. I looked at pictures online to see if it was anything like psoriosis,rosacea or ezcema but I don't think it is. When I put light foundation on you can't really see the problem but I would like my skin to look great makeup free. Any recommendations for this tiny red bumps?


----------



## beautybuff (Jan 26, 2010)

You - yes, _you_! - might very well be the cause of some of your own breakouts. Sure, it sucks to admit it... but that also means that you have the power to stop it! Make sure you clean your make-up brushes WEEKLY with a gentle soap - baby shampoo works well. Make a real effort to avoid touching your face - it might surprise you how often your hands touch your face when you're not paying attention. And wash your pillowcases!


----------



## abbiefisher0202 (Mar 25, 2010)

I actually work for Avon and we have ALOT of acne and blemish cleansers.

I would actually recommend The Clearskin Professional Acne Treatment System. It comes with a scrub, toner pads and Correcting lotion. It's rated 4.3/5 stars and it helps with acne!

*Scrub* contains our exclusive Oil Control System. Exfoliates pores; leaves skin feeling cool, clean and healthier-looking. 4.2 fl. oz.

*Clarifying Toner Pads* specially formulated to help retexturize, calm and soothe; skin looks and feels smoother after just one use. 45 pads.

_Treat_ *Daily Correcting Lotion* multi-tasking treatment lotion visibly minimizes pores and controls surface oil. Proven to even skin tone. 2 fl. oz.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lindacham08 (May 14, 2010)

I am on the same boat as you are right now. lol i have really sensitive skin and i tend to break out when i use harsh products. But recently my face has been breaking out sooooooo BAD! you know its bad when someone comes up to u and says WOW ur face looks really bad. i was crying for about an hour (the person happen to be my dad...JERK) The next day i decided to go to Ulta and check out some new products..I came across this product call *Dermalogica Medibac*...my face was already horrific so i was like eh what the hell..it cant get worse then this..I am now on my second week and my face is almost clear..NO JOKE!! it showed results on the second day of use. i have not had a new pimple since.. the only negative thing i would say about this product is $$$...it can be expensive!! its like $40 for the starting kit..its really small..but it lasted me for about 4 weeks..i would encourage u to try this..did wonders for me..good luck!!


----------



## Karen85 (May 20, 2010)

after using skin product for long time and then you stop,that's the time you'll see the bad effects on your skin,the aging is faster than when you never use any chemical..for me i try to just wash my face with clean water and eat healthy food...


----------

